# BIKE gestohlen bitte augen aufhalten



## robert_muc (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen

mir wurde heute 18.10.06 gegen 13.30 mein bike Gestohlen
das bike stand bei mir vor der Arbeit   Oscar-von Miller-Ring  ecke Jägerstr  an einem Verkehrsschild angeschlossen.
Von meinem Büro aus habe ich direkten Blick auf das Bike 

Das Bike ist extrem auffällig

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Carbon3.JPG

Felgen : 3 Spoke Carbon von Novosports  
Gabel: Manitou Black SPV
  Shifter/Bremsen : Shimano LX GOLD
  rahmen: Scott Carbon
Sattel : D2 Rot schwarz
  Schaltung: Shimano XT
  Kurbel : LX hollowtech 2

  Meine TEL 0160 6060760 oder 089 157 80 430


----------



## einzelheinz (19. Oktober 2006)

DAS ist es das ALLERLETZTE    Ich hoff mit dir, dass du dein Bike wiederkriegst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (19. Oktober 2006)

wir halten die Augen auf (Deine Radiodurchsage ist auch bei Bikern angekommen)


----------



## Stiffler2409 (19. Oktober 2006)

robert_muc schrieb:


> Von meinem Büro aus habe ich direkten Blick auf das Bike




Und warum hast du es dann nicht gesehen wo es geklaut wurde und mit was für einen Schloss war es denn gesichert?


----------



## AhOi! (20. Oktober 2006)

Vielleicht hast du ja glück .. als meins damals gestohlen wurde sind die Typen eine Woche späte beim rösch damit aufgetaucht und wollten es reparieren lassen.. bloß arbeitet mein bester spezl beim rösch.. ...


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (20. Oktober 2006)

... und die Mitarbeiter vom Rösch halten auch wegen deines Bikes die Augen auf.


----------



## robert_muc (20. Oktober 2006)

Vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe


----------



## dertutnix (24. Oktober 2006)

*daumendrück*


----------



## moe 11 (27. Oktober 2006)

AhOi! schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du ja glück .. als meins damals gestohlen wurde sind die Typen eine Woche späte beim rösch damit aufgetaucht und wollten es reparieren lassen.. bloß arbeitet mein bester spezl beim rösch.. ...



und wie is es dann weitergegangen? würd mich jetzt schon mal interessieren


----------



## AhOi! (27. Oktober 2006)

tja polizei gerufen.. Anzeige wegen einbruch ( sind in die Tretlager Halle eingestiegen) und Diebstahl.. rad wiederbekommen.. wäre zu umfangreich hier alles zu erzählen..

@robert
wie sieht der aktuelle Stand bzgl. deines Radls aus?


----------



## robert_muc (27. Oktober 2006)

AhOi! schrieb:


> @robert
> wie sieht der aktuelle Stand bzgl. deines Radls aus?



Leider nix neues  

pol hatte mich zwar heute angerufen .... aber die wollten nur nochmals wissen
ob an dem tag irgendwas besonderes war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrick 71 (27. Oktober 2006)

Ebenfalls mein sorry..werd auch die augen offen halten..setz dich mal mit rad kurieren auseinander..die kommen am meisten rum und wenn du denen ein foto zeigst erkennen die bikes dieser quali schnell wieder..kuriere kommen auch viel in hinterhöfe etc....!!!..am fischbrunnen stehen tagsüber recht viele mit rikschas...nur so ne idee


----------



## z!m (28. Oktober 2006)

ich häng das ein oder andere bild in den räumen unseres laden auf (wenn mein chef nix dagegen hat, hat er aber wahrsch. nicht)

also radlbauer (paul-heyse-str) guckt ab jetze auch!!
zumindest die bikenden mitarbeiter ^^

good luck !!!


----------



## robert_muc (28. Oktober 2006)

Super Lieben Dank an alle

Hier der link zu einem Word Dokument das ich selbst schon verteilt habe
http://sportbeleuchtung.de/bike/CarbonRacerGESTOHLEN.doc


----------



## grand-style (31. Oktober 2006)

Das ist so eine Frechheit!!!!

Werde die Augen offen halten....

Du kannst es in unserem Forum auch nochmal posten...

Markus


----------



## Coffee (2. November 2006)

guten morgen,

auf wunsch von Robert habe ich den Thread kopiert und hier auch ins Stuttgarter Forum gestellt. da dieser umkreis auch wichtig ist für die evtl. Aufklärung.

grüße coffee


----------



## Mrs. Whitey (13. November 2006)

Oh man das ist echt ne Frechheit!!

Und hat sich noch nix neues ergeben??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sperz (11. Juli 2007)

ich meine (möchte jetzt keine falsche Färte legen) ich hab sowas in der Art demletzt hier in Bietigheim-Bissingen fahren sehn.

Wäre das möglich?


----------



## alböhi (1. September 2007)

@ll : gestern wurde mein scab geklaut.
abends ca. 20 uhr am k´furter baggersee. das ist bei reutlingen/tübingen. 
bitte augen aufhalten, bei sichtkontakt bike sicherstellen - und wenn´s nötig ist die polizei zur hilfe rufen. ( kennzeichen: ortlieb lenkertaschenhalterug, son nabendynamo und nur vier ritzel. bilder siehe: mein fotoalbum )

danke gruss andreas


----------



## weisser_rausch (2. September 2007)

Hi Andreas, bin heute auf der Alb draußen unterwegs. Wenn ich Dein Bike sehe, bring ich`s Dir mitsamt nem Scalp am Lenker. Und Gefangene mach ich ja grds. nicht. Viel zu mühsam, zur Polizei zu gehen. Und wozu hat man tiefe Wälder!
Beileid vom weissen_rausch (Henrik)


----------



## Elle Bw (25. Oktober 2007)

Servus miteinander,
ich bin ja für die Todesstrafe für Fahrrad Diebe!!!


----------



## Deinachbar (29. Oktober 2007)

grüss dich Robert,Leutz!
Ich finds auch echt sch-!"§$%
Ich habe das Bikejpg ausgedruckt und werde es meinem BikeFachhändler in den Laden hängen,hoffe wir haben zusammen erfolg!!!
Den Dieben gehören die Finger abgeschnitten!
Jede Woche einen!


----------



## Bikin-willi23 (20. März 2008)

Verdammte Bike-Diebe
vor kurzen wurde ein fahrradshop eines bekannten lehrgerÃ¤umt.(bikes bis 9000â¬)
und die woche danach NOCHEINMAL!!!!!!!!!!

viel glÃ¼ck bei der suche robert


----------



## arneweermann (24. März 2008)

ich schau auch wpnsch dir noch vile glück bei deiner suche!!


----------



## Fabio7130 (12. Mai 2008)

Laßt Euere Bike vom ADAC kodieren.sollte jemand mit dem Bike von der Polizei kontrolliert werden haben sie somit auch(mit der Kodierung)den Halter.Und dan gibts Ärger für diese Langfinger.(sollte man die Hände abhacken)

bringt bestimmt auch was für ne zusätzliche Versicherung

Hoffe Du bekommst es wieder. viel viel Glück


----------



## matzems (15. Juli 2008)

hab in der aktuellen mountainbike-zeitschrift gelesen,das bei nem rennen 100 räder aus nem keller geklaut wurden! übel oder!? da klingt schon nach osteuropäischen profis! was macht man auch mit 100 geklauten rädern? die kriegt man doch in dtl gar nicht los, ohne das es auffällt.


----------



## chaini (28. September 2008)

ich bin auch dafür, die grenzen zum osten wieder zu schließen und die mauer neu zu errichten.
vielleicht waren es auch franzosen oder österreicher, das elendige pack!!!

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drome00 (10. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß, ein bissel spät, aber es wurden eine menge an mtbbikes gefunden, falls jemand noch sein schmuckstück vermisst, dann schaut mal ob es dabei ist:

http://www.kapo.sg.ch/home/fahndung/sachfahndung/diebstahl_von_teuren.html


----------



## beat (15. Februar 2009)

Das folgende Rad wurde unlängst einer Freundin in Stuttgart gestohlen.





Details:
Cannondale F2000 1997
Rahmen: CAD Rahmengrösse: small
Rahmenfarbe: rot mit gelber Schrift
Sattel: Selle italia mit Stickerei " Bike-Shop Echterdingen"
Bremsen: Magura HS33 neongelb
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Umwerfer: Shimano XT Zahnkranz: Shimano XT 7/8 fach
Lenker mit Hörnern Shogun, Handgriffe von Spezialized rot/schwarz
Gabel: Headshock Fatty Ultra 70
Pedale: Shimano SPD einseitig
Felgen: Speichen nicht gekreuzt
Reifen: Schwalbe Furious Fred
Sonstiges: 2 Flaschenhalter
Powerbar Aufkleber hintere Kettenstrebe


----------



## alböhi (16. Februar 2009)

Fabio7130 schrieb:


> Laßt Euere Bike vom ADAC kodieren.sollte jemand mit dem Bike von der Polizei kontrolliert werden haben sie somit auch(mit der Kodierung)den Halter.Und dan gibts Ärger für diese Langfinger.(sollte man die Hände abhacken)
> 
> bringt bestimmt auch was für ne zusätzliche Versicherung
> 
> Hoffe Du bekommst es wieder. viel viel Glück



kodierung ist wirklich ein guter diebstahlschutz.

das macht nur der ADFC ( allgem. deutscher fahrrad club ) und viele zertifizierte fachhändler/fahrradwerkstätten.

eine suchmaschine für codieranbieter findet ihr hier 

@ uli : das rote cannondale fällt auf - wir sind wachsam.

gruss vom albtrauf aus reutlingen - andreas

Ps.: gibts bei uns auch galerien von fund/diebstahlrädern? ich hab die hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben mein scab wiederzufinden.


----------



## natzer (23. Februar 2009)

Ich werd auch nach dem Cannondale ausschau halten, lässt sich ja nich grade leicht tarnen!


----------



## natzer (15. März 2009)

Hi!
Mein Bmx wurde mir heute am 15.März zwischen 9.30 und 19.00 am Möhringer Bahnhof in Stuttgart-Möhringen geklaut!!!
Es handelt sich um ein Bmx von LA BICYCLE "METAL PRO"
Zu erkennen ist es daran, dass keine Pegs am Rad sind(das sind die stäbe an den seiten der axen) und natürlich an seinem aussehen.
Es hat zwar keinen großen finanziellen wert, aber ich bin sehr oft und sehr gern damit gefahren und hätte das rad schon sehr gerne wieder, da ich nicht mit meiner alten klapprigen schrottmühle durch die gegend fahren will und auch mal die eine oder andere spielerei mache, wofür es bestens geeignet war!

ALSO BITTE HALTET DIE AUGEN AUF DER STRAßE UND AUCH IM INTERNET OFFEN!!!

Hier ein Bild bei dem die Pegs noch drann waren:


----------



## Drome00 (15. März 2009)

ich werde mal die Augen aufhalten, aber ich fasse, es nicht, wie man immer wieder sein Bike so unachtsam irgendwo abstellen kann, gerade in der Stadt und an Bahnhöfen werden sehr viele Bikes geklaut, also am besten immer mitnehmen oder sich ein Billigbike für die Stadt anschaffen!


----------



## corra (15. März 2009)

zum codeiren 
es ist eigentlich ziemlich dumm das zu tuen weil wenn mann das rad wieder findet 
zahlt die versicherrung nicht oder mus den gezahlten betrag zurückerstatten 
weil wenn es demolierten zustand im kanal gefunden wird ist es vadalismuss 

ich spreche aus erfahrung habe meine lehre damals im rad laden gemacht der für den adfc codeirt hat und mein bikeman gral wurde vorm laden geklaut nach drei wochen im graben gefunden teile fehlten und der rahmen wurde wohl wegen besserrem transport im auto zersägt 
und die lvm hat nicht gezahlt auch nicht nach weiterren anwalts sachen


----------



## natzer (15. März 2009)

ja, ich hab nich gedacht, dass sowas bei uns auch tagsüber passiert, und mein rad war ja auch nich grade soo toll!
es war auch angeschlossen, des schloss hab ich dann noch gefunden, wurde nicht durchgezwickt, osnder gewaltsam aufgebrochen!


----------



## natzer (17. März 2009)

Wuhu!
ich hab mein bmx schon wieder!
es war einer aus dem Fasanenhof, mein Vater is mal bei der Heilbrunnenschule oder so vorbeigefahren und da stands dann!

danke an alle die gesucht haben!
gruß
natzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thoms3n (13. April 2009)

Hallo,

In der Nacht von Samstag auf Ostersonntag wurde mein nur ein Jahr alles Canyon AM 9.0 auf dem Treppenhaus gestohlen!
Eigentlich sieht es noch recht orginal aus, aber das Bike gibt es in der Ausstattung ja nicht so oft, Schwarz+Weiße DT Swiss Felgen. 

Besonders ist das die Bremssättel mit rot eloxierten Schrauben montiert sind.
Für Hinweise bin ich sehr dankbar! E-Mail: thomas (@) bluetrash.de
DANKE


Bild:
http://bluetrash.de/bike.jpg


----------



## la bourde (22. April 2009)

Hallo,


heute habe ich festgestellt, dass 2 von meiner Fahrräder und ein Hinterrad in meiner Tiefgarage geklaut wurden (zwischen Montag den 20. und Dienstag Abend den 21. April).


Mein Freeride/DH light Fahrrad:



Rahmen: Lapierre Black FRX *POLIERT*, mit schwarzer Schwinge.
Der Hauptrahmen hat keinen Aufkleber.
Dämpfer: Marzocchi 
Gabel: Marzocchi 66 RC2X, weiße
Steuersatz: Cane Creek/ IS2 1 1/8" integrated Ahead
Vorbau: Truvativ Hussefelt
Lenker: Truvativ Hussefelt
Laufräder: Mavic Deemax 2005, grau mit gelb Naben.
Bremse: Avid Juicy Seven vorne 205mm, hinten 185mm
Sattel: SDG I-Beam Bel Air Sl
Sattelstütze: SDG I-Beam carbon 31.6
Sattelschnellspannklemme: Planet x
Kurbeln: Shimano Saint (altere dunkel grau Version)
Kettenblatt: Truvativ 38 Zähne
Kettenführung: MRP G2 ISCG 36-40T
Kassette: Shimano Deore XT 2008 11/32
Kette: Sram PC 971 II
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore XT
Schaltwerk: Shimano SLX 2009 Shadow
Griffe: Sunline (nie gefahren...)
Reifen: Maxxis High Roller LUST 2.35
Pedalen: DMR V8 schwarz
Schaltzuege: Nokon Konkavex schwarz
Kettenstrebenschutz: BBB Stay Grad BBP-10
Sonstiges: Carbonspacer, Sram Powerlink, Avid Scheibebremse Adapter fuer 203mm auf postmount.

Insgesamt hat das Fahrrad nur 9 Gänge.

Mein Trial Fahrrad:




Rahmen: JB zark 2005 Gold (hat keine Sattel)
Gabel: JB schwarz
Steuersatz: Cane Creek
Vorbau: Koxx
Lenker: Koxx Yourself Replica Gold
Laufräder: UN schwarz mit Viz Naben und DT Swiss Speichen
Bremse: Avid Juicy Seven nur vorne 185mm !
Kurbeln: Tensile
Freilauf: Tensile
Ritzel: Surly 15 Zähne
Kettenspanner: Shimano Alfine schwarz
Kette: KMC K710
Griffe: Schwarz no name
Reifen: Tioga Dh 2.1 vorne, und Maxxis High Roller 2.5 triple compound hinten
Pedalen: Wellgo MG-52
Kettenstrebenschutz: Lizard skin
Sonstiges: Carbonspacer
Das Fahrrad hat keine Sattel und nur einen Gang.
Ich hatte die hintere Scheibenbremse aufgebaut, um sie zu entfüllen, so nur dem Rotor ist auf dem Fahrrad.

Und ein Hinterrad:






Whizz Wheels Hinterrad
Dt-Swiss Onyx 135mm Schnellspanner
Sun Double Track geschweist 26''
Dt nippel silber
Dt irgendwas Speichen
Shimano Deore Schnellspanner
mit special "Claw"
mit Table top und 160mm Rotor glaube ich

*Die beide Fahrräder sind einzigartig:*
So weit wie ich weiß, gibt es keinen JB zark Gold in Deutschland !
Und auch kein Lapierre Black Frx, dessen Rahmens poliert wurde.

Fuer jede nützliche Hinweise gibt es einen Finderlohn !

DANKE fuer eure Hilfe.


----------



## slayerrider (22. April 2009)

Hier noch in Groß:


----------



## skyrin (24. April 2009)

*Diebstahl geklärt - Eigentümer gesucht!*

Gestern (23.04.2009) war dem Stuttgarter Wochenblatt (Artikel "Geklautes Rad im Internet", Seite 6) folgendes zu entnehmen:

"[...] Der geständige 25 Jahre alte Fahrraddieb räumte zudem ein, Mitte März ein weiteres Fahrrad im Bereich der Tübinger Straße, Christophstraße entwendet zu haben. Dieses Fahrrad hatte er ebenfalls im Internet verkauft. Es konnte am Montag beim Käufer sichergestellt werden. Der Eigentümer des hochwertigen schwarzen Mountainbikes der Marke Freelancer Pro Series ist bislang unbekannt. Er wird gebeten sich mit den Beamten des Polizeireviers 3 Gutenbergstraße unter der Rufnummer 8990-3300 in Verbindung zu setzen."

*Möge der Glückliche gefunden werden!*


----------



## beat (18. Mai 2009)

Und wieder eine Diebstahlmeldung:

Das Testrad unseres Radkuriervereins wurde inkl. verbautem ACROS-Testlaufradsatz neulich im Stuttgarter Westen gestohlen.


----------



## natzer (20. Mai 2009)

gibt es mehr von diesen fahrradkurier bikes und wenn ja, sehen die genau gleich aus, was sind die unterschiede???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (20. Mai 2009)

natzer schrieb:


> gibt es mehr von diesen fahrradkurier bikes und wenn ja, sehen die genau gleich aus, was sind die unterschiede???



Ne, gibt nur dieses eine. Die Schriftzüge sind/waren alle "nur" Aufkleber, und die Rahmenoberfläche exoliert.

Gruß


----------



## derClaude (21. Juli 2009)

beat schrieb:


> Und wieder eine Diebstahlmeldung:
> 
> Das Testrad unseres Radkuriervereins wurde inkl. verbautem ACROS-Testlaufradsatz neulich im Stuttgarter Westen gestohlen.


 
Arbeite im Stuttgarter westen und werde die augen selbstverständlich offen halten... fällt ja auf das bike... oder habt ihr es inzwischen wieder? nicht das ich nen radkurier von euch vom rad zieh


----------



## Tobirace (28. Juli 2009)

Ich check den stuttgarter osten...
Aber sagt bescheid, wenns wieder da is


----------



## Zauberschrauber (22. November 2009)

Moinsen!

Heute morgen klappe ich die Augen auf, steht ein Specialized FSR vor der Tür (OK, es war auf der gegenüberliegenden Straßenseite ;-)
Eine Stunde später stand's da immer noch.
Nicht abgeschlossen.
Ich hab's dann vor den Unholden der Weststadt in Sicherheit gebracht.
Da das Velo böööös gebraucht aussah (Stichwort artgerechte Haltung) schreib ich's hier mal rein. Also: Wer eins entwendet bekommen hat, PM an mich unds alles wird gut. Wenn sich bis Mi / Do keiner meldet, geht's zum Fundbureau.

FYI

Urs


----------



## Sebimski (30. November 2009)

Hallo Urs. Leider hast du bis jetzt nicht auf die E-mail geantwortet die ich dir geschrieben habe. jedenfalls hats mich fast vom Hocker gehauen als ich das gelesen habe. Wen das Speck ein FSR Extrem in G(k)rass grün mit einer Boxxer 151 und einer Gustav M in neongelb ist hast du mein Rad gefunden das mir am Samstag Abend gestohlen wurde. .solltest du das Bike mittlerweile im Fundbüro für Räder in der Sifi Str abgegeben hast ist das toll, denn die wissen bescheid. Lass mal was hören. Grüßle Sebastian


----------



## Beastie Boys (19. Mai 2010)

ACHTUNG an alle mir wurde mein Bike in Vahinigen enz gestohlen und ist wohl mittlerweile in Stuttgart Sindelfingen bitte haltet alle eure augen auf könnte aber auch noch in Stuttgart sein mein bike ist weiß ist ein poison rahmen mit Azonic aufkleber drauf hat weise Felgen von ng Sports mit blauer schrift Kettenführung von point Schaltung sram x0
Gabel Manitou travis 200 federweg und hinen dämpfer auch von manitou Lenker und vorbau von Truvativ lenker ist weis vorbau schwarz wenn jemand hinweise hat oder das bike sehne sollt bitte mich sofort konakieren under handy nr 01754748294


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Mai 2010)

lest ihr euch auch ab und zu mal durch, was ihr da so zusammentextet?


----------



## Eisfochel (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Zwischen gestern 19.6.2010 14:30 und heute 20.6.2010 12:00 ist mein Bike am Bahnhof Möhringen verschwunden. 

Ist ein schwarzes MTB:

Rahmen: Drössiger MTB Pro, 58cm, keine Decals, markanter Kratzer auf der linken Seite, Oberrohr mitte
Sattel: Bontrager
Gabel: RS Dart III mit Bikes'n'Boards Aufklebern
Felgen: Sun Rims SingleTrack SL 1
Reifen: VR Fat Albert 2.35, HR Maxxis Minion DH R in 2.35
Naben, Schaltung, Kurbel: Shimano XT
Lenker mit Ergon Griffen, Hörnchen
Besonderheiten: sehr grosser Rahmen, grosser kratzer am Oberrohr, Zwei Flaschenhalter

Hier noch ein Bild vom Urlaub, noch mit ner Reba drin.








Bild vom Kratzer, recht auffällig








Bitte haltet die Augen offen.



Gruß,

Mitko


----------



## Beastie Boys (26. Juni 2010)

hey leute habe gestern mein geklautes bike wida bekommen leider ist das so verschandelt worden das ich heulen könnt hier ein foto wie ich es bekommen habe das weise ist wie es geklaut worden ist und das blaue wie ich es bekpommen habe so unkänntlich gemacht wie möglich und alles an der gabel falsch zusammen gebaut sämtliche einstel schrauben fehlen und der steuersatz komm plett falsch eingebaut  bremsen funktionieren nicht mehr  die laufräder  wurden übersprüht und der lenker auch war mal weis ,die ketten führung mit schmörkel papier abgeschliefen und die gabelbrücken auch


----------



## Eisfochel (28. Juni 2010)

Hast mein ehrliches Beileid.  Aber mal ne Frage: wie hhast Du Dein Bike wiederbekommen? Irgendwie macht es mir, trotz der Schändung, Hoffnungen meines vielleicht doch mal wiederzusehen.    Gruß,  Eisfochel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beastie Boys (29. Juni 2010)

danke dir es wurde einfach misshandelt das bike  
ja durch zufall habe ich es bekommen von unseren nachbarn meiner freundin die wussten wohl wer es geklaut hat und die haben mir geholfen das ich es wida bekomme und haben druck bei dem gemacht wo es geklaut hat ja und somit habe ich es wida aber ich kann wohl hoffen das der typ arbeitet damit ich geld sehn kann von dem für reperaturen und so


----------



## ladwien (3. Juli 2010)

Wie lässt man sich eigentlich so ein Fahrrad klauen ?


----------



## Ferreras (3. Juli 2010)

Verdammt, ist das ärgerlich.
ich halte jetzt die augen noch mehr offen, denn mein altes wurde mit 2 platten geklaut...htte es nur noch zum rumschrauben und als fahrendes ersatzteillager gebraucht...naja
aber ich halte auch sonst die augen offen, falls ich mal einen mit nem fahrrad sehe, das nicht zu ihm passt...

Viel Glück euch allen, dass ihr es wiederfindet!!!!


----------



## batte (27. September 2010)

Hallo,

mein Fahrrad wurde am 24. oder 25. September geklaut. Dazu wurde mein Keller aufgebrochen. Das ganze geschah in Stuttgart-Degerloch.
Es handelt sich um ein Votec F7 (grau). Siehe Bild






Es waren keine Klickpedale dran, sondern Bärentatzen. Mittlerweile sah das Bike "gebrauchter" aus als auf dem Foto. Der Dämpfer hinten hatte einen Schlag abbekommen, so das das Ventil beschädigt war. Es kann also keine Luft mehr nachgepumpt werden, so das die Federung hinten so weich ist, das sie fast durchgedrückt ist sobald man draufsitzt.

Wer das Bike sieht oder Hinweise auf den Verbleib geben kann, melde sich bitte bei mir per PN.

Danke und Grüße
Tobi


----------



## Ferreras (27. September 2010)

ok, wohn auch da!
werde jeden genau unter die lupe nehmen!

aber wurde denn sonst nichts geklaut? nur das fahrrad? warum hat man den keller aufgebrochen, "nur" wegen dem bike? kann das sein, dass der jenige wusste was dort zu holen ist?
nur so ein paar fragen.. vllt kommst du ja selber drauf wer des haben könnte! hast du das zur anzeige gebracht?
viel glück
 ferreras


----------



## batte (28. September 2010)

Hallo Ferreras,

im Keller stand noch ein ganz altes Fahrrad und mein nagelneues Crossbike. Beide blieben unangetastet, weswegen ich von einem Einzeltäter ausgehe. Sonst fehlt auch nichts im Keller, obwohl noch Werkzeug offen rumlag das man sich schnell in die Jackentasche hätte stecken können. Ein Verdacht in meinem Bekanntenkreis habe ich nicht. Ich denke jemand hat mich mit dem Crossbike gesehen, mit dem ich jeden Tag unterwegs bin und hat im Keller sich dann für das Votec entschieden.

Ich habe Anzeige bei der Polizei wegen Einbruch und Diebstahl erstattet.


----------



## Ferreras (28. September 2010)

Gut! (naja, eigentlich ja nich)
dann wünsch ich Dir viel Glück!
hab noch ein paar auf meiner schule darauf aufmerksam gemacht!
Wir halten die Augen offen!!!!!


----------



## batte (28. September 2010)

Danke dir!!!


----------



## oliversen (30. September 2010)

Ein weiterer Fal aus dem Raum Stuttgart.

Hier geht es um das GT Avalanche meines Patenkindes. Dieses wurde in der Nacht vom 26. zum 27. September in Unterensingen (Landkr. Esslingen) entwendet. Der Junge liebt sein GT und faehrt im Jahr sicher 2500km damit. Ihr koennt Euch vorstellen wie es so einem Teenager nun geht.









Das Bike wurde vor etwa drei Jahren von mir im GT-Verkaufsfaden hier im Forum gekauft. Die Fotos stammen von der damaligen Anzeige. Leider weiss ich den Verkaeufer nicht mehr, denn ich moechte wissen ob er vielleicht die Rahmennummer noch irgendwo vermerkt hat.

Im Vergleich zu den Fotos wurden am Bike folgende Veraenderungen durchgefuehrt:
Bremse; Shimano Deore Bremsgriffe.
Lenker und Vorbau ist nun Powertools Rizer, schwarz
Sattel ist nun Velo, SLR-Kopie.
Pedale sind Platform, schwarz

Wenn jemand was ueber den Verbleib des Bikes sagen kann sind wir sehr dankbar.

oliversen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juliag (10. Oktober 2010)

Mein Haibike (auf dem Bild das vordere) wurde mir auch gestohlen und zwar aus unserem eigenen Fahrradkeller in Tübingen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Es ist noch sehr neu und ich hätte es gern wieder. Ich weiß nicht,ob es was bringt, wenn ich das hier reinstelle, aber ich wollte es versuchen. Wirkliche Erkennungszeichen hat es leider nicht. Nen 54 Rahmen, ist Stadttauglich( Schutzbleche, Fahrradstütze und Cateyegegenstücke) Was man so nicht kennt: Ich habe österreichische Reflektoren an meinem Bike ( diese reflektierenden Streifen vorne und hinten). Das Schloss, das man auf dem Bild sieht ist auch dran gewesen(dieses mal auch durch den Rahmen) und die Schnellspanner hatte ich auch noch alle ausgetauscht. 
Villt. hilft ja dieser Eintrag was. Danke für eure Hilfe! Julia


----------



## Bikedude001 (11. Oktober 2010)

Das wurde am 11.10.10 in Homburg Einöd geklaut...
Ein Santa Cruz VP Free kürzlich erst fertiggebaut.


----------



## Deleted 141839 (21. Oktober 2010)

Juliag schrieb:


> Mein Haibike (auf dem Bild das vordere) wurde mir auch gestohlen und zwar aus unserem eigenen Fahrradkeller in Tübingen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Servus!

Wie lange ist dein Bike schon weg? Ich bin täglich in Tübingen unterwegs und habe neulich solch ein Haibike auf der Neckarbrücke gesehen. Ist jedoch schon 1-2 Wochen her, mir jedoch aufgefallen weil man nicht sooo viele Haibikes rumfahren sieht und ich mir auch mal eins zulegen wollte. An den Fahrer/die Fahrerin kann ich mich jedoch leider nicht mehr erinnern. Das Bike war am späten Vormittag in Richtung Wilhelmstraße unterwegs. 

Ich halte weiter die Augen offen!


----------



## Juliag (21. Oktober 2010)

Also es wurde in der Zeit zwischen dem 6 und 9 Oktober geklaut. 
In der Wilhelmstraße bin ich damit aber noch nicht vorher gefahren...(Ich bin auch erst eine Woche vorher nach Tübingen gezogen...) 
Danke fürs Augen offen halten  !!!


----------



## DieRoteZora (11. Januar 2011)

*Hardtail gestohlen:*

Mir wurde heute Abend zwischen 19:45 und 22:00 Uhr mein  Hardtail vor der  Sporthalle in Schönaich geklaut. Falls jemand das Rad  sieht oder  irgendwas mitbekommt gebt mir bitte Bescheid!!!!
Weißes Hardtail von Müsing mit XT-Schaltung und Avid Juicy Five Scheibenbremsen.


----------



## la bourde (12. Januar 2011)

Bessere Aufloesung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (14. Januar 2011)

DieRoteZora schrieb:


> *Hardtail gestohlen:*
> 
> Mir wurde heute Abend zwischen 19:45 und 22:00 Uhr mein  Hardtail vor der  Sporthalle in Schönaich geklaut. Falls jemand das Rad  sieht oder  irgendwas mitbekommt gebt mir bitte Bescheid!!!!
> Weißes Hardtail von Müsing mit XT-Schaltung und Avid Juicy Five Scheibenbremsen.



Ich mische mich mal unautorisiert ein und gebe bekannt, dass das Rad wieder aufgetaucht ist! Solltet ihr es also demnächst wo rumfahren sehen bitte nicht die rothaarige Besitzerin vom Weg abdrängen, festhalten und auf das Eintreffen der von Euch telefonisch benachrichtigten Polizei warten.

Danke.

+-


----------



## DieRoteZora (14. Januar 2011)

plusminus schrieb:


> Ich mische mich mal unautorisiert ein und gebe bekannt, dass das Rad wieder aufgetaucht ist! Solltet ihr es also demnächst wo rumfahren sehen bitte nicht die rothaarige Besitzerin vom Weg abdrängen, festhalten und auf das Eintreffen der von Euch telefonisch benachrichtigten Polizei warten.
> 
> Danke.
> 
> +-



danke dir  mir ist grade eingefallen, dass ich es hier auch noch gepostet hatte....
Also stimmt. ist zum glück wieder aufgetaucht!!!


----------



## damage0099 (15. Januar 2011)

Wie hast du es denn "wiedergefunden"?


----------



## DieRoteZora (15. Januar 2011)

Wurde von einer Lehrerin mit ihrer Natur-AG bei uns im Ort ausm Bach/Gebüsch gefischt....


----------



## damage0099 (15. Januar 2011)

...was ein Zufall. Schön.


----------



## agro (18. Februar 2011)

http://soulbiker.com/images/geklaute_bikes_stuttgart.pdf


----------



## matzelito (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo 
mir wurde auch ein Fahrrad geklaut, am Samstag vorm Leuze :
ein silbernes Cube Acid Mountain bike 
ich stell noch ein Bild rein, aber wer irgendwas weis.....


----------



## Se7enair (17. Mai 2011)

agro schrieb:


> http://soulbiker.com/images/geklaute_bikes_stuttgart.pdf



Also das rote fällt sicherlich auf.

Aber bist du zufällig mim Sebbl befreundet? Der hat mir neulich auch von nem Kumpel erzählt dem 2 Bikes ausm Keller gestolen wurde, dabei auch n Downhiller...


----------



## DocN (26. Juli 2011)

Schwarzmattes Kona Stinky (limitierter rahmen) mit einer Marzocchi 888 RC3 WC in silber (mit Marzocchi Directmount). Mit einem Fox Vanilla Dämpfer. Vorderes Laufrad war rot (Sun MTX) Hinteres war schwarz (Sun Type-S/Fat Albert). Hatte eine MRP G2 Kettenführung. Habe keine aktuellen Bilder mit dem Setup.. aber werde Bilder vom Rahmen noch nachposten.


----------



## 4mate (26. Juli 2011)

Wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocN (26. Juli 2011)

War bei mir im keller... Würde aufgebrochen. Die cops sind für nr fahndung ja zu unfähig. Die versicherung hat zwar 2k rausgerückt aber das ist kein ersatz für 6 jahre langes schrauben.


----------



## benchmark (5. September 2011)

03.09.11

_AFFALTERBACH Gestohlenes Rad sucht seinen Besitzer (red)  Nicht den Dieb, sondern den Besitzer eines hochwertigen weißen Mountainbikes der Marke Avalanche sucht der Polizeiposten Remseck, Telefon (0 71 46) 2 80 82, beziehungsweise das Polizeirevier Kornwestheim, Telefon (0 71 54) 1 31 30. Ein 13-Jähriger hat das Rad am Donnerstag zwischen 3 und 6 Uhr in Affalterbach gestohlen und die Tat später seinem Betreuer gestanden.
_
Quelle: http://www.lkz.de/home/lokales/polizei.html

Falls sich jemand angesprochen fühlt...


----------



## trailblitz (19. September 2011)

Specialized Enduro in Stuttgart-Vaihingen aus Tiefgarage gestohlen   

Farbe Silber / schwarz

Details:
- Rahmen aus 2004    Rest neu bzw neuwertig
- Federgabel RS Sektor U-Turn
- Lenker Easton/Vorbau Ritchey    
- Schaltung/Bremsen Mischung aus SLX und XT
- Kind Shock i950 mit Specialized Sattel
- Laufrad hinten hope/dtex500 vorne onyx/ex5.1d
- Reifen Specialized/Schwalbe
- Pedale NC-17 Sudpin3

Hinweis zum Verbleib etc 0711-6362654 / 0172-1709892

Prämie, na klar.


----------



## chaini (1. Oktober 2011)

vermisst jemand ein genius?


----------



## lean92 (12. Oktober 2011)

Mein Cube LTD Race 2008 wurde letzte Woche in Stuttgart Zuffenhausen gestohlen.

Merkmal 1: *Es hat vorne weiße Nobby Nic Evo Räder. Hinten komplett schwarz.

*Merkmal 2:* Rote Cube Fritz Griffe. 

Bitte melden, falls ihr einen 2008er Cube mit roten Griffen angeboten bekommt. 




*


----------



## fr-andi (19. Oktober 2011)

Habe zwar sehr wenig Hoffnung,ABER: mir wurde am 2.10.2011in Schladming/Zentrum ein schönes, schwarz-weisses Specialized-Kinderbike in 20" gestohlen.
War sicherlich nur ne Gelegenheitstat und liegt irgendwo rum..
Vielleicht tut sich was,Danke!


----------



## greengumble (23. November 2011)

Meins wurde auch aus dem Keller gestohlen, dummerweise hatte ich aus vergesslichkeit keine Versicherung abgeschlossen, aber dachte auch nicht das ein Rad aus dem Keller gestanzt wird : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=554550


----------



## nickschonweg (30. November 2011)

Falls ihr auf Facebook rummacht, könnt ihr auch ein Foto und Text auf die Seite von ADFC Baden-Württemberg und ADFC Stuttgart setzen. Dort verkehren in der Regel Radler die sehr viel mit dem Rad unterwegs sind.

Gruß
Nick


----------



## PsychoGandalf (10. Dezember 2011)

Abend Gemeinte,
heute Nacht wurde von einam Kumpel sein Scott Gambler gestohlen, bitte umdringende Hilfe!
Tatort Stuttgart Feuerbach (ca. 23-5Uhr), zum Bike:

Scott Gambler blau/weiß
FOX 40 Limited WC
Chrankbrothers Opium DH rot 2012 (noch sehr selten da ganzneu)
Saint Bremsanlage
Saint Kurbel

Wer was weis sofort Bescheid geben, wir währe euch sehr Dankbar.
Gruß
Gandalf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Upgrayedd (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Mit leichter Verspätung ^^
Mir ist mein schwarzes Cube LTD Race (Siehe Album kann gerade keine Bilder hier einfügung K.a warum) zwischen dem 9. und 12 Nov 2011 in Tübingen gestohlen worden !! War angeschlossen und wurde samt Befestigung aus der Wand gebrochen.
Für Tips jeglicher Art bin ich dankbar !!! 

Paar eventuelle Auffälligkeiten:
- Rahmennummer *WOWC59174*
- Starke gebrauchsspuren an den Kettenstreben (wurde ohne Kettenschutz gefahren)
- Nagelneue Cube Fritzz Griffe mit roten Klemmringen
- Deutlicher Kratzer am Unterrohr, nähe Tretlager
- Rock Shox Decals fehlen an der Gabel

Mein neues steht nun immer im Zimmer


----------



## 4mate (12. Dezember 2011)

Upgrayedd schrieb:


> (Siehe Album kann gerade keine Bilder hier einfügung K.a warum)


----------



## Upgrayedd (12. Dezember 2011)

@4mate

Das ist mein neues aber danke für die Hilfe 

Es geht um das *schwarze* Cube LTD

Sorry aber keine ahnung warum das mit den bildern bei mir grad nicht geht


----------



## mick_1978! (12. Dezember 2011)




----------



## chappi73 (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wurde Euer Bike dieses Wochenende am Albplatz geklaut? Dann meldet Euch in Möhringen oder Degerloch bei der Polizei. Die 2 Jungs wurden hopps genommen. Wenigestens hat sich einer von denen auf der Neuen Weinsteige auf die Fresse gelegt ...


----------



## overlord (3. Januar 2012)

GT PEACE 26"

Gestohlen zwischen 31.12.2011 und 01.01.2012 in Jena, Thüringen.











Solltet euch irgendwo ein solches auffallen (eBay oder aber live) bitte melden.
Danke fürs Augen offen halten.

Greez!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RandyAndy (6. Januar 2012)

*Cube AMS 125 XT 2009 (rot/schwarz) entwendet
*
Tatort: Ulm Eselsberg​ Zeitpunkt: zwischen dem 10.12.2011 und 03.01.2012​
*Schaltung:* Shimano XT mit SLX Schalthebeln (ohne Ganganzeige), das hintere Schaltwerk hat silberne SchaltrÃ¶llchen.
*Bremsen:* Shimano XT Scheibenbremsen
*Federgabel:*   Fox 32 Talas RLC (100/120/140mm), schwarz
*DÃ¤mpfer:*        Fox Float RP 23, schwarz
*Kurbeln:* Shimano XT
*Pedale:*           NC-17 Sudpin, silber
*Sattel:*             Fiâzi:k Aliante, schwarz / weiÃ
*Bereifung:* Fat Albert 2,4

Deutliche Gebrauchsspuren.




(Bild mit alten Komponenten)

Falls es jemand rumfahren sieht oder angeboten bekommt, wÃ¤re ich fÃ¼r eine PM dankbar.

Danke,
Andy


----------



## Taxin-rider (9. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
nicht schön... garnicht schön. Man kommt nichts ahnend aus dem Urlaub und die Eltern erzählen einem dass das heißgeliebte Rad geklaut wurde!

Es handelt sich um ein FUSION Terminator mit einer einzigartigen Lackierung und Ausstattung. Er wurde in Engelsbrand (kleines Kaff bei Pforzheim) in der Nacht vom 16 auf den 17ten Januar aus dem Erdgeschoss meiner Eltern geklaut!! Eine Anzeige wurde natürlich gleich aufgegeben, aber ich habe keine große Hoffnung, dass sich hier etwas ergibt.

Falls euch also das gute Teil mal in die Finger fallen sollte oder ihr es zufällig rumfahren seht, naja ihr wisst schon...

Hier mal kurz die Eckdaten:
Rahmen: Fusion Terminator (FT04080301)
Gabel: Marzocchi 888 ATA WC
Laufradsatz: Dtswiss 440 Naben und Mavic EX729 Felgen

Danke
Joe


----------



## mibau (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute, einem Kollegen von mir wurde die Tage sein nicolai aus dem    Keller gestohlen....in STUTTGART....wer was sieht weiß melden....hier  seine message:

 ... irgend so ein ********* hat irgendwann in den letzten Tagen meinen Keller aufgebrochen und mein Rad mitgenommen.
  Das Bild ist leider nicht ganz aktuell, mittlerweile ist ein anderer    Laufradsatz, ein oversized Lenker und ein goldener Vorbau dran (hab nur    kein aktuelleres Bild gefunden).
  Rahmen: Nicolai Helius in Schwarz/Gold eloxiert 
  Rahmennummer: S2276-2429-1057-1142
  Gabel: Magura Wotan
  Laufräder: ZTR Flow Felgen mit Superstar Switch Evo Naben
Bremsen: Avid Elixir 5
  Kurbelgarnitur: Shimano XT
  Schaltung: Shimano SLX
  Sattelstütze: Gravity Dropper
  ich weiß, die Chance ist klein, aber haltet bitte die Augen offen. Wer's mir wieder bringt, bekommt 300 ;-)
  So helle kann der Typ nicht gewesen sein, meine 4 übrigen Laufradsätze,    die 2 Federgabeln und den anderen Rahmen, den ich noch im Keller hab,    hat er dagelassen...


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (26. März 2012)

Hallo, eben erfahre ich das einem Freund von mir sein Rad gestohlen wurde an der Uni in Stgt- Vaihingen, es handelt sich um ein Arrow Nitrax (blau-schwarz), das Bike wurde von uns mit Shimano XT Komponenten ausgestattet und hatte Magura HS 33 montiert, ebenfalls waren Shimano Klickies montiert, auch war noch ein Shock Works Dämpfer und eine Shock Works DH 1 verbaut, wegen der Steckachsaufnahme "mussten" unterschiedliche Laufräder verbaut werden (HR Felge grün VR Felge Silber, beide für Felgenbremsen). Danke im voraus für´s augen aufhalten.


----------



## Se7enair (26. März 2012)

Oh das is auffälig, ich werd die Augen offenhalten. Bin ja auch immer da oben unterwegs

Ist dein Kumpel zufällig etwas größer, dunklerer Teint und etwas fülliger? Aufm Weg zu SBahn is mir jemand entgegengekommen wo ich mich dunkel daran erinner das zumindest die Form des Bikes passen würde. Muss aber dein Kumpel gewesen sein, da derjenige der das Fahrrad geschoben hat auch definitv damit unterwegs war und es nicht geklaut hat weil er in Bikemontur unterwegs war. War so gegen öh 15Uhr glaub ich


----------



## dhflow (28. März 2012)

DocN schrieb:


> War bei mir im keller... Würde aufgebrochen. Die cops sind für nr fahndung ja zu unfähig.



Ist zwar schon ne Weile her, aber da schliesst sich der Kreis:
Mich haben sie nämlich zu der Zeit rausgezogen, wollten wissen, was ich mache, wo ich mein Rad her habe etc.

Ich war erst etwas angepisst wegen der Situation. Aber dann hat mir der Herr erzählt, wie "so ein Kerle aufm Revier war", und dass der "schier geheult" hat wegen seinem aus dem Keller geklauten Stinky.
Wir haben dann allerdings gemeinsam ermittelt, dass meins ein Stab ist und kein Stinky.
Ich durfte es dann auch behalten 

Fand ich lobenswert, dass sie sich zumindest mal drum kümmern.


----------



## bikepassionalb (29. März 2012)

Mir wurde Heute mein Canyon Nerve MR 9.0 SL schwarz mit 2 großen roten Popular Aufklebern am Oberrohr gestohlen.
In Esslingen(Altbach) in der Neckarstr.. Zwischen 7.20 Uhr und 12.15Uhr. Das Schloss wurde mit einem Bolzenschneider  geöffnet.Wenn jemand mein Bike sieht bitte melden. Tel. 015773942284

Mit weißer RockShox Gabel, Conti Baron und Maxxis Reifen.


Danke


----------



## sasule (29. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,

mir wurde in der Nacht vom 27.06.2012 - 28.06.2012 (EM Spiel Portugal Spanien) mein *Poison Zyankali* in *Stuttgart Vaihingen* nähe dem Fanny Leicht Gymnasium gestohlen. Das Bike ist in der Konfiguration sehr selten daher bitte ich euch einfach die Augen offen zu halten. Bin über alle Infos dankbar die zur Findung beitragen.

Farbe: weiss glänzend
Decor: kein
Lenker: FSA Carbon
Gabel: RS Reba SL 100 mm mit POP Loc
Bremsen: Avid Elixier 5
Sattelstütze: Rox Shock Reverb
Restliche Komponenten: Shimano XT Familie
Rahmennummer: S080100378


----------



## Jonney (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen, mir wurde letzte Woche mein geliebter Kona Howler aus dem Fahrradkeller in Ober-Esslingen geklaut.
Schaut fast so aus wie auf dem Bild, nur dass eine Pike und ein FOX RP23 verbaut ist, sowie schwäbische Bremsen und einem weißen vorderem Laufrad.
Bitte mal bisschen die Augen offen halten, evtl. auch an Schulen Banhöfen etc. und wenn euch was auffällt bitte melden! Auch gerne auf dem Handy: 016091888346
Gibt natürlich auch nen saftigen Finderlohn!!!
Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## schimon (29. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

mir ist gestern aufgefallen, das mir mein geliebtes Framework Rad aus dem Keller geklaut wurde (Stuttgart West). Das Rad ist von ca. 1990 und eine echte Rarität. Hat einen ähnlichen Rahmen wie das Mountain von Klein. Framework war eine kleine Radschmiede von Porsche Ingenieuern. Hat sich aber wohl nie richtig durchgesetzt.
Daher sollte einem nicht allzu oft so ein Rad über den weg laufen. 
Das Rad war auf Singlespeed umgebaut. Weißer Rahmen mit schwarzen Felgen und vorne Magura Bremse. 
Bilder schau ich mal ob ich noch eins finde und werde es nachträglich einfügen.

Falls jemand etwas sieht wäre es super wenn Ihr euch bei mir meldet. 

Vielen Dank Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cashjonny (1. August 2012)

*Polizei warnt vor Fahrraddieben*
In  Stuttgart sind dieses Jahr bereits 400 RÃ¤der als gestohlen gemeldet â Tendenz  steigend

Von Wolf-Dieter Obst
*STUTTGART. *Die Polizei rÃ¤t Bewohnern in
der  Landeshauptstadt und der Region, den
Fahrradkeller im  Haus gut abzuschlieÃen.
Denn Fahrraddiebe sind im  Stuttgarter
Raum extrem aktiv. Bereits im ersten  Halbjahr
dieses Jahr wurden in Stuttgart 400  RÃ¤der
als gestohlen gemeldet â laut Polizei  entspricht
das in etwa den DiebstÃ¤hlen im
Vorjahreszeitraum.
Im gesamten Jahr 2011 sind mit  insgesamt
1095 aktenkundigen  FahrraddiebstÃ¤hlen
erstmals mehr als Tausend FahrrÃ¤der in  Stuttgart als gestohlen
worden. Zum Vergleich: Im Jahr  2004 verzeichneten
die Beamten 720 FÃ¤lle. Da  viele
Bestohlene sich von einer Anzeige nichts  erhoffen,
dÃ¼rfte die Dunkelziffer viel  hÃ¶her
liegen. Ein RÃ¼ckgang der Fallzahlen  ist
nicht zu erwarten. âDie Entwicklung ist  besorgniserregendâ,
so ein Sprecher der  Stuttgarter
Polizei.
Doch wer sind  die Diebe? Bandenmitglieder?
DrogenabhÃ¤ngige, die RÃ¤der  schnell zu
Geld machen wollen? Die Esslinger  Polizei
stellte jetzt bei drei Serben elf  neuwertige
vermutlich gestohlene FahrrÃ¤der in  einem
Transporter sicher. Sie behaupteten, dass  sie
die RÃ¤der geschenkt bekommen hÃ¤tten  und
dass diese als Spende fÃ¼r BedÃ¼rftige in  ihrer
Heimat gedacht seien. Obwohl die  Polizei
ihnen kein Wort glaubte, war ihnen nicht  viel
nachzuweisen, und sie kamen gegen  eine
Sicherheitsleistung wieder auf freien  FuÃ.
Zwei Kosovaren, die im Kreis  Esslingen
ansÃ¤ssig sind und in einem Schuppen  und
einem Transporter 14 gestohlene RÃ¤der  im
Wert von 5000 Euro versteckten, gaben  laut
Polizei an, die FahrrÃ¤der auf  FlohmÃ¤rkten
versetzen zu wollen.
Von den Ermittlungserfolgen der Polizei
haben die  wenigsten Bestohlenen etwas: Die
meisten der  Fahrradbesitzer sind der Polizei
nicht  bekannt.


----------



## Bukk (14. September 2012)

> Polizeipräsidium Stuttgart
> Staatsanwaltschaft und Polizei Stuttgart geben bekannt:
> 
> Mutmaßliche Fahrraddiebe festgenommen - Haftbefehle erlassen
> ...



Vielleicht ist ja eins dabei von jemandem der hier sucht


----------



## GiovanniN (5. Oktober 2012)

http://imageshack.us/a/img812/8301/dscn2438b.jpg
Heute in Frankfurt, ecke Josephkirchestr. in Weisser Stein..In 4 minuten verschwunden! Bitte bitte hilft mir!!!


----------



## Upgrayedd (6. Januar 2013)

Hi vermisst jemand in Tübingen und/oder Umgebung ein grünes Spezialized Demo mit Rot-Schwarzer MZ-Gabel?

Hab in Bahnhofsnähe einen ÄUSERST zwielichtigen Typen damit "radeln" gesehen.


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen
Leider muss auch ich vermelden dass mein geliebtes  Ghost AMR plus 7500 gestohlen wurde. Es wurde mir irgendwann zwischen  dem 12.01.2013 14Uhr und dem 13.01.2012 09:30Uhr aus meinen Keller  geklaut. Der Keller wurde hierzu aufgebrochen. Ins Haus kommt aber nur  wenn man einen SchlÃ¼ssel fÃ¼r die HaustÃ¼r hat. Ich habe daher zwar einen  Verdacht wer der anderen Parteien im Haus was damit zu tun haben kÃ¶nnte,  kann ja aber schlecht deren WohnungstÃ¼r eintreten... Daher einfach  meine Bitte an alle aus dem Raum Stuttgart die Augen offen zu halten.  Wenn jemandem ganz zufÃ¤llig was in dem genannten Zeitraum in der  Wildunger StraÃe oder den NebenstraÃen entdeckt hat, bitte Meldung an  mich. Falls ich Hinweise bekomme die zur RÃ¼ckgabe meines Bikes fÃ¼hren  oder die zur Ergreifung des TÃ¤ters fÃ¼hren gibtÂ´s eine Belohnung von  250â¬. 
Da der Dieb das Bike vermutlich auseinanderbauen wird, sind  hier mal die Daten zu dem Bike in der Hoffnung dass die Teile wieder  auftauchen und es jemandem auffÃ¤llt:
Rahmen: Ghost AMR plus 7500, RH 56cm, BJ 2012
Federgabel: FOX 32 Talas, 150-120mm, QR 15mm Steckachse
DÃ¤mpfer: FOX RP 23
Schaltung: komplett Shimano XT 3x10
Bremse: komplett Shimano XT vorne 203mm, hinten 180mm, mit Centerlock-Scheiben
Reifen: Continental Mountain King, 2,4x26, Protection-AusfÃ¼hrung
Felgen: Alexrims
SattelstÃ¼tze: X-Fusion Hilo mit Remote
Sattel: Selle Italia (welcher genau weiÃ ich nicht, aber er hatte oben hinten ein Loch)
Griffe: Ergon GP1 in L
Extras: schwarzer Flaschenhalter aus Stahl
Beleuchtung: hinten: NoName LED-RÃ¼cklicht; vorne: Sigma Karma evo PRO inkl. Akku unter dem Vorbau befestigt.
Pedale: Exustar E-PB525

Ich  weiÃ wie unwahrscheinlich das Ganze ist, aber vielleicht hat ja  plÃ¶tzlich jemand soÂ´n Bike und kann nicht so richtig sagen woher er es  hat: Rahmennummer ist Ã¼brigens: WOW90096FE


----------



## la bourde (13. Januar 2013)

Hast Du ein Bild ?


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (13. Januar 2013)

Hi 

Leider keines von meinem auf dem man genug erkennt. Aber ein paar andere auf denen das Bike, die Griffe und der Flaschenhalter zu sehen sind.


----------



## updike (18. Februar 2013)

Vielleich vermisst jemand dieses Rad, das in Botnang einsam und alleine der Witterung schutzlos ausgeliefert ist?

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/inhalt.botnang-herrenloses-rad-sorgt-fuer-aerger-im-stadtbezirk.a0cf1aaa-108e-402d-af17-405bd553a398.html


----------



## Tuxer (23. April 2013)

Achtung gelbes MTB in Besigheim gestohlen!

Am Montag den 22.04.2013 wurde ein gelbes MTB in Besigheim (nähe Turmstraße 10) gestohlen. 
Da dieses MTB nicht ganz unauffällig ist hoffen wir das es vielleicht dem einen oder anderem Irgendwo auffällt. 

Technische Details zum Rad:
-Mountainbike, 26 Zoll
- keine Beleuchtung
- kein Schutzblech
- kein Gepäckträger
- Rahmen: maisgelb, ohne Aufkleber vom Hersteller, kleine Rahmenhöhe
- Federgabel: Hersteller Manitou, Modell "black" schwarz
- Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze: schwarz
- Reifen: hersteller Kenda, Modell K-Rad
- Felgen: Hersteller Mavic, schwarz
- Naben: Hersteller Commencal, schwarz
- Schnellspanner Räder: Hersteller Hope, rot
- Schnellspanner Sattel: schwarz
- Sattel: grau/schwarz
- Tretkurbel: Hersteller Race Face, silber
- Bremsen: Scheibenbremsen, Hersteller Magura
- Schaltung hinten: Shimano Deore
- Pedale: Shimano SPD (Oberseite mit Klicksystem, Unterseite ohne), silber.





Gruß und Danke
Steffen / Carmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcodoncarlos (24. April 2013)

Echt zum kotzen das die Fahrräder geklaut werden. 

Tip auch Ebay und Kleinanzeigen schauen da sind sehr viele Bikes die verkauft werden teils zu günstigen Preisen.

Hoffe jeder bekommt sein Bike zurück.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## schimon (30. April 2013)

Auch mal was positives.
Ich habe mein Rad wieder.
Irgendein Superheld hatte mein Rad in ein anderen Kellerraum hinter eine Plane gestellt. 
Warum und wie es da hingekommen ist werde ich wohl nie herausfinden.

Jedenfalls habe ich es wieder und wie ist mir dann auch egal.




schimon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mir ist gestern aufgefallen, das mir mein geliebtes Framework Rad aus dem Keller geklaut wurde (Stuttgart West). Das Rad ist von ca. 1990 und eine echte Rarität. Hat einen ähnlichen Rahmen wie das Mountain von Klein. Framework war eine kleine Radschmiede von Porsche Ingenieuern. Hat sich aber wohl nie richtig durchgesetzt.
> Daher sollte einem nicht allzu oft so ein Rad über den weg laufen.
> ...


----------



## Robby2107 (30. April 2013)

schimon schrieb:


> Auch mal was positives.
> Ich habe mein Rad wieder.
> Irgendein Superheld hatte mein Rad in ein anderen Kellerraum hinter eine Plane gestellt.
> Warum und wie es da hingekommen ist werde ich wohl nie herausfinden.
> ...



 Das ist doch mal was positives!! Da dürfte die Überraschung ja groß gewesen sein.


----------



## schimon (30. April 2013)

Davon kannst aber ausgehen.
Wobei die Verwunderung wie es dahin gekommen sein soll immer noch vorhanden ist


Robby2107 schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal was positives!! Da dürfte die Überraschung ja groß gewesen sein.


----------



## Robby2107 (1. Juni 2013)

> Lieber Fahrraddieb,
> 
> der im Laufe des heutigen Vormittags mein Mountainbike der Marke  Cube AMS125 vor meiner Haustüre entwendet hat, hiermit bitte ich Dich  höflichst mein geliebtes Eigentum in kürzester Zeit wieder dorthin zu  stellen wo du es genommen hast.
> Ich bin leider auf dieses Bime angewiesen, da ich nur dies als Fortbewegungsmittel habe und mir kein Auto leisten kann.
> ...


Bitte auch diese Anzeige eines Freundes beachten.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Justin89J (3. Juni 2013)

Unfassbar wie viel Bikes gestohlen werden. Ich werd aufjedenfall die Augen offen halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nam_bika (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

mir wurde gestern mein Ghost RT Actinum 7500 in Heslach (Bihlplatz) aus dem Treppenhaus gestohlen. 

Bike ähnlich wie auf dem Foto größe M, aber mit XT-Pedal, ziemlich verschlissenen schwarzen Flite Sattel, Nobby Nic hinten, Muddy Mary vorne.

Mit einer Licht- und Tachohalterung und einem schwarten Elite Flaschenhalter!

Uhrzeit zwischen 12:00 und 7:30.

Hinweise werden gut belohnt!


----------



## ringerl (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo aus Wien;

mir wurde leider auch am 13.06. mein Flitzer gestohlen...





Nun Wien ist weit weg... - aber vielleicht wird ja irgendwann ein weißer Spengle Laufradsatz angeboten - dann bitte meldet dies hier !
(ohne Aufschriften - also "cleaned" - dafür mit Reflektorfolien beidseitig auf jeder Speiche)

Danke, Andreas


----------



## Robby2107 (3. Juli 2013)

300exageLX:



> WICHTIG WICHTIG WICHTIG
> 
> Heute Abend wurde mein Specialized Epic vor dem Kaufland in Ludwigsburg geklaut!
> 
> ...


Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10737093&postcount=3555

Bitte die Augen offenhalten, auch wenn euch verdächtige Parts angeboten werden.


----------



## unreal82 (20. Juli 2013)

Also als Tipp von mir ! Kauft euch 2 Panzer schlÃ¶sser fÃ¼r keller + fahrrad und das bike am besten nochmal im Keller ( eigenbereich gut befestigen ! )

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Abus-Steel-O-Chain-810/dp/B004T3JQ86/ref=pd_sim_sbs_diy_17"]ABUS Fahrradschloss 810 / 85 Black, schwarz, 8 mm / 85 cm: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Desweiteren und das ist SEhr Sehr Wichtig gerade fÃ¼r denn eigenen Kellerraum ! ein Alarm System ! kostet gerade mal 10 â¬ ! hier eine kurze erklÃ¤rung dazu !!

Ihr kauft euch das hier

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Conrad-Electronic-HANDTASCHEN-ALARM/dp/B000ULKWNE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374313660&sr=8-1&keywords=taschen+alarm"]HANDTASCHEN ALARM: Amazon.de: Baumarkt[/ame]

Befestigt es so das es keiner von aussen sehen kann !

wenn jetzt jemand die tÃ¼re ( einbrecher / dieb ) aufmacht und der stift gezogen wird geht sofort ein alarm loÃ ! und er haut ab und somit hat er garkeine zeit sich noch am schloÃ zu schaffen zu machen

--------------

Oder ihr Kauft das hier !

Die 2 Funksysteme mÃ¼Ãen immer in der nÃ¤he bleiben ca maximal 2 meter entfernt schÃ¤tze ich !

Jetzt kommt ein dieb klaut das bike er weiÃ nicht das der eine sender im keller versteckt ist und das alarmsignal unter dem sattel ist  er denkt das bike gehÃ¶rt so gut wie mit aber nun entfernt er sich von deinem keller und der alarm geht loÃ ! vor lauter schreck haut er ohne das bike ab 

Sucht mal das bei amazon ( 
*Schutz gegen Diebstahl ANTI VERLIER SET 
*





Das waren so meine ideen zum anti diebstahl schutz 

Ansonsten empfehle ich noch das hier 

Racketen System hier ein kleines test video 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKr5cwvBoSo"]BOOM! Hellfire Rocket takes out a tank - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## unreal82 (20. Juli 2013)

Als abschreckung empfehle ich noch diese 2 artikel !

http://www.amazon.de/Aluminium-Bereich-%C3%BCberwacht-Warnschild-Hinweisschild/dp/B002GHLQ8U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374315101&sr=8-1&keywords=dieser+raum+wird+video+%C3%BCberwacht

und

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Elro-CS44D-Dummy-Kamera-Attrappe-blinkender/dp/B001AEFO8S/ref=pd_sim_k_6"]Elro CS44D Dummy Kamera-Attrappe mit blinkender LED: Amazon.de: Baumarkt[/ame]



Alarm system 

http://www.amazon.de/VisorTech-Mobi...TF8&qid=1374315270&sr=8-1&keywords=alarm+türe


----------



## unreal82 (20. Juli 2013)

Achtung Achtung !

Wer sein gestohlenes Fahrrad Sucht sollte bei 

www.Ebay.de

oder

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/

Vor ort in Fahrrad lÃ¤den die gebrauchte FahrrÃ¤der kaufen Suchen....


Und an die Biker unter euch die gerade ein sehr teures Fahrrad haben das Ã¼ber 1000â¬ kostet es gibt 


GPS Sender die mit einer sim Karte Funktionieren !

GPS Sender unter Sattel befestigen da schaut kaum jemand nach und ihr kÃ¶nnt euer fahrrad per SMS Orten !

( Amazon ) gps sender sim karte


----------



## steffkeson (25. August 2013)

Hi zusammen,
mein Radon zr team 6 ist auch weg. wurde am samstag morgen den 24.08 gegn 5 uhr aus einer garage in der koppentalstr in stuttgart nord gestohlen. ich  bin von den neu entlüfteten quietschenden bremsen aufgewacht, fand dann aber nur noch ein offenes garagentor.
Vielleicht sieht es ja jemand irgendwo rumstehen oder fahren.
ich bin für jeden hinweis dankbar.

hier nochmal eine beschreibung:
Radon zr team 6 (2012) white/grey/red
größe 18"
shimano deore ausstattung
nobby nic reifen
alex rims
schwarzer Kettenstrebenschutz (Radon)
Multipedale (eine seite klick)


----------



## lekanteto (26. August 2013)

Silbernes Spezialized Stumpjumper 29er HT mit "eckiger" X-Lite Carbon-Starrgabel.
Singlespeed Nabe mit schmalem Freilaufkörper und nur 3 Ritzeln.


----------



## jokiha (1. Oktober 2013)

Meiner Tochter wurde gestern ihr weißes Cube AMS WLS (Größe 15 Zoll) vom Schulhof des Dillmann-Gymnasiums im Stuttgarter Westen geklaut. Das Mädel ist untröstlich  (und versteht jetzt, warum ich in der Stadt nur mit meiner alten Gurke fahre)

Hier das Modell:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...te-fading-grey-Mountainbike_detail_19039.html

Schaltwerk: XT
Kurbel SLX
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba RL
Dämpfer: Manitou

Das Bike hat(te) Steckschutzbleche, Akkubeleuchtung und -mittels Schelle- einen Flaschenhalter am Unterrohr montiert 

Falls also jemand zufällig so ein Bike sieht, bitte PN!


----------



## unreal82 (5. Oktober 2013)

hey leute kauft euch mal ein gescheites schloß....... und heult nicht wegen euren geklauten bikes herum selber schuld !!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unreal82 (5. Oktober 2013)

p.s... gibt für wenig geld gps sender einfach unterm satel montieren und bei gebrauch aktivieren.


----------



## Se7enair (5. Oktober 2013)

Du bist einer der sich über billige Schlösser freut oder? Dann sind die Bikes einfach mitzunehmen?
Sorry aber dein Kommentar ist absolut unqualifiziert und unpassend. Ich geh mal davon aus die meisten die teure Bikes besitzen wissen wie sie es schützen. Im Fall von jokiha war es ein kleines Mädchen, das hat den Sicherheitsgedanken eben noch nicht ganz mitgenommen. Und bei den meisten anderen Diebstählen die mir bekannt sind wurden die Bikes meist aus abgeschlossenen Kellerräumen gestohlen. Sicherer wäre da wohl nur das eigene Bett.


----------



## jokiha (5. Oktober 2013)

Ganz unrecht hat unreal 82 nicht, sie hatte zwar nicht das billigste Schloss am Rad, aber halt auch kein massives Bügel- oder Kettenschloss. 
Mir ist aber auch schon mal ein Rad, das mit einem schweren Bügelschloss gesichert war, auf der Arbeit geklaut worden. Weil aber jemand gesehen wurde, der ein Rad in den Keller dort trug, habe ich es tatsächlich damals in einem Heizungsraum im 2. UG wieder gefunden.

Und als meiner Tochter vor einigen Jahren ihr unabgeschlossenes Rad vor der Haustür geklaut wurde, habe ich wenige Tage später ein Kind damit fahren sehen und es letztendlich auch wiederbekommen. 

Aber mit soviel Glück rechne ich diesmal nicht


----------



## Se7enair (5. Oktober 2013)

Aber man muss es ja nicht gleich so ausdrücken. Ich würde mal behaupten dass bei den meisten Diebstählen hier nicht der Besitzer der schuldige ist. Die meisten sichern ihre Räder ordnungsgemäß ab.
Klar gibt es keinen 100% Schutz, aber die meisten werden sicher gut auf ihr Rad aufpassen.
Ich wohne btw ganz in der Nähe des Gymnasiums, werde hier die Augen offenhalten. Gibts den ein Merkmal an dem man das Rad sofort erkennen kann? Ein besonderer Kratzer, auffällige Griffe oder ähnliches?


----------



## jokiha (6. Oktober 2013)

@Se7neair:
Danke dir!
Den von mir genannten link hast du gesehen?
Da das Rad noch ziemlich neu ist (Juli gekauft), gibt es eigentlich noch keine Kratzer. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass viele Modelle davon in S unterwegs sind. Es ist mit 15 Zoll Rahmengröße halt eher klein, deshalb war auch nur mit Mühe mittels Plastikschellen ein Flaschenhalter zu montieren (kein Gewinde im Unterrohr für Montage im Rahmendreieck), der natürlich längst entfernt sein kann.
Die Rahmennummer kennen wir aber, so dass es eindeutig zu identifizieren wäre, sollte es irgendwie auftauchen.


----------



## Se7enair (6. Oktober 2013)

Ja, den Link hab ich gesehen. Dachte eher an Sonderumbauten eurerseits, wie zB der Flaschenhalter.
Der Täter wäre zwar recht dumm es in der Nähe des Tatortes zu benutzen, aber falls doch uns es mit auffällt melde ich mich 
Bin btw beruflich immer in ganz Stuttgart unterwegs und dadurch dass ich selber bike fallen mir Radfahrer sowieso mehr auf wie einem Nichtbiker


----------



## zaskar_bernd (23. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen! 

Letzte Woche wurde meine Tiefgarage (in Stuttgart-Bergheim _ quasi unterhalb Schloss Solitude) aufgebrochen und meine beiden Schätze gestohlen - mein aktuelles Mountainbike (Radon Slide ED 8.0) und mein Oldie (GT Zaskar Le von 1995 / 1996). Sonst wqurde nichts gestohlen - ich gehe daher davon aus, dass die es speziell auf die Bikes abgesehen hatten. 

Ich bitte um eure Hilfe und Aufmerksamkeit wenn ihr biken seid. Den Post bitte auch gerne weiter verteilen! 

Wenn jemand die Bikes irgendwo sieht / gesehen hat, bitte umgehend melden. Der ganze Fall ist polizeilich erfasst. 

Hier ein paar Details zu den Bikes:

*1.) RADON Slide ED 8.0*
Modelljahr: 	2012
Bauart: 		Mountainbike vollgefedert (Enduro _ vo/hi 160mm Federweg)
Rahmennummer: ist mir bekannt
Größe: 		20Zoll Rahmen, 26 Zoll Räder.
Farbe: 		überwiegend silber mit auffällig orange eloxierten Komponenten
Schaltung: 	sram x9
Bremsen: 	Formula "The One" (vo 203mm, hi 180mm)
Laufräder: 	Easton "Havoc" (Felgen+Speichen schwarz / Naben orange)
Federgabel: 	FOX 36 Talas 160mm
Vorbau: 	Easton "Havoc", orange
Lenker: 		Syntace Vector, schwarz

Bauteile, die vom Standard-Bike abweichen:
Sattel: 		SQ-Lab schwarz
Griffe: 		Syntace Screw-On Gripz Moto, schwarz-grau
Pedale: 	Shimano DX (PD-MX30)
Dämpfer: 	RockShox RT3
Dämpferbuchsen: Huber-Bushings Orange eloxiert
Reifen: 		auffällig breit - vorne Schwalbe Muddy Mary 26x2,5; hinten Maxxis Highroller II 26x2,4


*2.) GT Zaskar LE*
Modelljahr: 	1995 / 1996 (sehr selten)
Bauart: 		Mountainbike vorne gefedert (Hardtail), 26 Zoll Räder, 16 Zoll Rahmengröße (außergewöhnliche Rahmenform - Triple-Triangle-Design)
Farbe:		 Rahmen dunkelblau
Schaltung: 	Shimano Deore LX / XT
Kettenspanner: 	Amazing Toys, rot eloxiert 
Bremsen: 	Magura HS33 20th Anniversary (Limited Edition - Bremse anthrazit/rot; gefräste, rote Bremshebel)
Laufräder: 	DT Swiss Onyx // Mavic EX 721 Felgen (komplett Schwarz)
Federgabel: 	Magura Odur 100mm, schwarz
Sattel: 		Selle Italia Flite, gelb
Pedale: 	Crupi USA, Bärentatze, Aluminium gefräst, alufarben
Reifen: 		Kenda K-Rad, schwarz, 26x2,35

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder hierzu! 

Ich bitte um jeglichen Hinweis. 
Finderlohn 500 EUR oder mehr ... 

Danke vorab - und schließt eure Garagen und Bikes ab, auch wenn ihr in einer vermeintlich friedlichen, fast ländlichen Gegend wohnt


----------



## Sk8orbike (10. November 2013)

Unglaublich was es für Leute gibt.......die Fahrräder klauen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9105P mit Tapatalk


----------



## CONNEX8M (10. November 2013)

Der letzte "Jemand" der in meiner Garage war, vergisst diesen Tag nicht mehr!!! Kurios... Seit diesem Tage kann ich meine Garage über Tage und Nächte offen stehen lassen, ohne das es Probleme gibt!!!

Hoffe das der Dieb bevor er gestellt wird bei mir vorbei kommt ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (22. Dezember 2013)

Canyon Strive 2012 gestohlen.





Gestern zwischen 16:40 und 17:15 vor dem BikesnBoards Shop Stuttgart (Tübinger Straße) entwendet worden.
Hier die Parts:
Rahmen: 2012 Canyon Strive ES 8.0, Größe L. Schriftzug am Unterrohr ist weg, sowie der weiße Aufkleber (ist auf dem Bild noch vorhanden).
Rahmennummer: M2312B11G0430
Gabel: 2012 36er Fox TALAS 160
Dämpfer: Fox RP 23
Lenker: Nukeproof Warhead 160
Vorbau: Synros FR V2 50mm
Bremsen: Shimano Zee
Schaltung: 2x10 Shimano XT Umwerfer sowie Shimano XT Shadow Plus Schaltwerk
Kurbel: RaceFace Atlas
Laufräder: Schwarze Sun Ringle Charger (ohne Decals) mit roten Naben.
Sattelstütze: RockShox Reverb 125
Sattel: Specialized Avatar
Griffe: Ergon Enduro in Schwarz/GRÜN (anders wie auf dem Bild)
Reifen: vorne Muddy Mary 2.5, hinten Maxxis Ardent
Pedale: Acros A-Flat

Besonderheiten:
Wie gesagt, der fehlende Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr, fehlendes Canyon Logo auf dem Steuerrohr. Das weiße Oberrohr. Die neongrün/schwarzen Ergon Griffe.

Hinweise usw. bitte über PN 
Belohnung gibts natürlich auch!


----------



## Wurzelinchen (9. Januar 2014)

Hey Leute, mir wurde gestern 08.01.14 vor meiner Haustüre in Heslach mein geliebtes Ghost Miss 5500 Disc MJ 2009 in 13.5" (mit Marzocchi Corsa, Continental Mountain King 26" Bereifung und Shimano PD-M520 Pedal in weiß, schwarzer BBB Klingel und SKS Schutzblech hinten und weißen Cube Griffen, Besonderheit: Cycle Sport Aufkleber auf Unterrohr) weggeklaut. Ich meine- die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist zwar ziemlich gering, aber vllt stolpert ja einer von euch zufällig über das Bike?! Hinweise bitte an [email protected]


----------



## swe68 (10. Januar 2014)

Kleiner Hinweis:
Ihr stellt gerade Eure Telefonnummer an einem für jeden Menschen einsehbaren Ort zur Verfügung. Um überflüssigen und ungewollten Anrufen vorzubeugen, würde ich an Eurer Stelle die Telefonnummer nur in einer PN zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Regidur (14. März 2014)

CONNEX8M schrieb:


> Der letzte "Jemand" der in meiner Garage war, vergisst diesen Tag nicht mehr!!! Kurios... Seit diesem Tage kann ich meine Garage über Tage und Nächte offen stehen lassen, ohne das es Probleme gibt!!!
> 
> Hoffe das der Dieb bevor er gestellt wird bei mir vorbei kommt ;-))



Also...zumindest ich bin jetzt neugierig.
Was ist passiert?


----------



## syscoblah (24. März 2014)

Regidur schrieb:


> Also...zumindest ich bin jetzt neugierig.
> Was ist passiert?



Unser Held hat endlich seinem Vermieter die ausstehende Miete bezahlt. Seit dem kommt der Vermieter und der beauftragte Gerichtsvollzieher nicht mehr in seine Garage.


----------



## delatobi (25. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

mir wurde am vergangenen verlängerten Wochenende zwischen Mittwoch Abend und Montag Früh mein 1 Jahre altes Liteville 301 Mk 11 gestohlen. Das abgeschlossene Kellerabteil wurde aufgebrochen. Standort: 71711 Murr.

Polizei wurde bereits informiert, war vor Ort und eine Anzeige ist bereits gegen unbekannt gestellt.

Wenn von euch jemand was sieht,... 

Die Daten:

- Liteville 301 Mk 11 in schwarz
- Schaltgruppe XT
- Bremsen XT (200/180)
- RockShox Sektor RL 150 m. Steckachse
- LRS Hope Pro2 Evo / NoTubes ZTR Flow 26/ Speichen 2.0-1.8-2.0 (komplett schwarz)
- SQLab Isartrail
- Syntace Vorbau (Cube Branding, schwarz)
- Crankbrothers Lenker (schwarz)
- Syntace Sattelstütze (schwarz)
- Conti 2.4 Mountain King II protect.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Regidur (26. Juni 2014)

Besonders auffällig ist ein schwarz eloxiertes 301 ja nicht 
Aber falls eine 'unqualifizierte' Person damit rumfährt, dürfte das den Kennern der Szene schon auffallen, oder?
Werde zumindest am Standort 73525 die Augen offenhalten.


----------



## CONNEX8M (26. Juni 2014)

Wichtiger wäre hier wohl für uns, dass die Fahrgestellnummern veröffentlicht werden! Dies hilft unter Umständen ein bei EBAY, oder anderen Verkaufsbörsen angebotene Bikes zu identifizieren. 301er gibt es ja nun mal massig (was Deines nicht schmälern soll)!

Habe ich die Fahrgestellnummer kann ich bei einem Verkäufer die Selbige anfragen. Seriöse Käufer geben diese heraus.

Auch Jahre später kann ich per Sammelliste Rahmen identifizieren!!!


----------



## jensn84 (17. Juli 2014)

irgendwann trifft es anscheinend jeden :-(

zwischen Sa, den 12.07.14 und Do, den 17.07.14 (13:00 Uhr) wurde mir aus meinem Fahrradkeller in Bietigheim-Bissingen mein *Cannondale RZ 140 1 Custom* gestohlen. Das Rad war an ein weißes Damen Treckingrad angeschlossen, welches auch fehlt. Die Räder wurden also mit Sicherheit zusammen gestohlen.

Bitte haltet die Augen offen und gebt mir bescheid falls ihr das Rad in natura oder im Netz findet!!!! Finderlohn ist selbstverständlich!

Hier noch ein Bild und die wichtigsten Parts:




Farbe: schwarz-grün
Rahmen: Cannondale RZ 140 Carbon 1 - Größe L
Federgabel: Lefty PBR 140 alloy (mit Aufklebern von 88+)
Dämpfer: FOX RP2
Laufräder: DT Swiss XCR 1.5 (race edition)
Bereifung: Continental X-King 2.2 RaceSport
Bremse: Avid Elixir CR (vo + hi)
Lenker: Easton EC 70 Carbon
Shifter: SRAM XO Drehgriffe
Shaltwerk: SRAM XO 9-fach
Umwerfer: Shimano XT 770
Kurbel: Shimano XT 770 (2-fach)
Pedale: Look Quartz Klickpedale
Sattelstütze: FunWorks N-Light
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR (schwarz-weiß)
Kettenstrebenschutz: SKS-Germany

Der Rahmen ist am Steuerrohr, am Oberrohr und am Unterrohr mit Lackschutzfolie abgeklebt. Ein charakteristisches Merkmal ist ein Lackabplatzer am Oberrohr etwa 2cm vor dem Sattelrohr.


----------



## tibon (1. August 2014)

hey meine leidensgenossen am 30.07.2014 um ca 19.30 uhr wurde mir mein nagelneues Cube 2014 Attention SL 2014 in schwarz/weiß in friedrichshain gestohlen. Es stand gesichert an der Frankfurter Allee ecke Petersburgerstr direkt vor diesen solarent sonnenstudio gegenüber des Ringcenter 1 es wurde gesichert mit einem Abus Bordo schloss. Ich hatte gerade meine tochter bei einer bekannten abgeholt die über den sonnenstudio wohnt. Danach gingen wir noch kurz ins ringcenter um getränke zu kaufen trotzalldem waren es vllt 7-8 minuten als wir wiederhochkammen sah ich am ausgang wie ein typ mit mit dem haargenau selben fahrrad wie meins die strasse gerade überqueren will. ich schaue nach rechts wo ich mein fahrrad geparkt habe und zu meinem entsetzen ist es nicht mehr da. ich renn den typen hinterher doch als er mich bemerkt gibt er gas und verschwindet richtung magdalenenstr. ich bin so wütend und frustriert da das bike nicht mal 1 woche alt war ich habe 6 monate dafür gespart. Und das schlimmste hab ich noch garnicht erwähnt bei den ganzen tumult ist meiner tochter auch hinterhergelaufen weil sie papa helfen wollte und ist dabei gestolpert und hat sich das linke knie aufgeschlagen gott bewahre wenn ihr was schlimmeres passiert währe( bitte meldet euch bei mir wenn ihr mir hinweise geben könnt auf das fahrrad oder noch besser über den täter damit ich ihn zur rede stellen kann. hier die daten zum bike: cube attention sl 2014schwarz/weiss,MTB Hardtail 29,shimano Deore XT 3mal10 gänge.rahmenhöhe 19, reifen 29 zoll schwalbe smart sam, Rahmennummmer: WOW0142HG0613M Sehr auffällig ist daß das bike noch sehr neu aussieht weil es neu ist und an den speichern habe ich reflecktierende sticks angebracht die leuchten wenn sie angestrahlt werden.
für jeden hinweis bin ich sehr dankbar für die wiederbeschaffung oder ergreifung des täters lass ich natürlich ein finderlohn springen. ps . ihr könnt mich auch über fahrradjäger finden da bin ich auch angemeldet.

meine telefonnummer 015231935612


----------



## zeebie (18. August 2014)

*Cannondale Trail SL*

Gestohlen in der Nacht zum 16.08.2014 gegen 2:20 Uhr


*Update:
*
Gestern mittag kam der erhoffte Anruf von der Kripo. Das Bike wurde zusammen mit einigen anderen in Stuttgart-Wangen sichergestellt und die Täter, ein Rudel osteuropäische Fachkräfte™, dabei erwischt, wie sie die Bikes gerade verladen und verschicken wollten.

Im übrigen bin ich der Meinung, dass Fahrraddieben nicht nur die Hände, sondern auch die Beine abgehackt gehören.


----------



## MarcoW. (19. September 2014)

*Merida Matts gestohlen in 73525 Schwäbisch Gmünd*

Vom 14.09.2014 auf den 15.09.2014 wurde meinem Arbeitskollegen in Schwäbisch Gmünd sein einziges Fortbewegungsmittel geklaut!!


Details zum Bike:
Merida Matts in schwarz/neongrün (Größe L)
schwarze Alexrims-Laufräder
Suntour RST in schwarz mit grünen Decals
weiße Hayes Stroker Bremsen
abweichend von der Serienausstattung ein Bonetrager Lenker (760mm breit)
Selle Italia Sattel mit Männerschlitz ;-)
Shimano Deore Schaltwerk

wenn einer das Bike sichten sollte bitte Kontakt aufnehmen und dem Dieb die Beine brechen!

Grüße
Marco


----------



## raspecht (2. Oktober 2014)

*Niegelnagelneues Trek Remedy 9 29 gestohlen!*

Ich hätte das nicht für möglich gehalten: mir wurde letzten Samstag, 27.09.2014 gegen 12:00 Uhr mein neu gekauftes Trek Remedy 9 29 (Modell 2014, 19" Rahmenhöhe) vom Anhängekupplungs-Radträger auf dem Kundenparkplatz bei Jehle-Bikes in Ulm gestohlen. Das Bike war am Radträger abgeschlossen, keine 30 min in meinem Besitz und nur kurz (5-10 min) nicht beobachtet (holten noch das Bike meines Sohnes aus der Werkstatt). Als wir zurück zum Auto kamen, war das Remedy weg.

Folgende Anpassungen hatte ich noch vornehmen lassen.

ErgonomS-Pro Lock-On Griffe
Shimano  PD-A530 SPD Pedale
Vorbereitet für SKS Schutzbleche
Da noch niegelnagelneu, habe ich leider kein Foto. Nur die Verkaufsabbildung:





Vielleicht wird das Bike ja hier gesehen. Ich setzt eine Belohnung von 500 € aus für Hinweise, die zur Aufklärung führen.

Email: [email protected]

Grüße,

...Ralf


----------



## Corason187 (22. Oktober 2014)

@MarcoW. 
Und was neues mit dem radeln? Seh öfters matts durch Gmünd düsen aber bin mir nicht all zu sehr sicher ob davon eins dein kohleg gehört


----------



## MarcoW. (23. Oktober 2014)

@Corason187 
Hi, ne..ist nicht wieder aufgetaucht!! Wie gesagt, wenn du eines siehst mit nem Bontrager Lenker (den hab ich meinem Kollegen verkauft und montiert..erkenn ich unter 100 Lenkern wieder) + Lock ON Griffe und Vorbereitungen für Steckschutzbleche ist es das gesuchte Rad! Wäre dir sehr dankbar wenn du mir dann schreiben könntest wo und wann du es gesehen hast

PS: das Rad wurde in der Schwerzer Allee gestohlen


----------



## Regidur (24. Oktober 2014)

Hab eines durch die Hardtsiedlung fahren sehen, saß ein ca. 17jähriger drauf. Lenker kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldes (12. Oktober 2015)

Guten Abend alle zusammen


so jetzt hat es auch mich erwischt.
Am Wochenende wurde nur mein Keller aufgebrochen und beide Fahräder geklaut.
Das Canyon war sogar im Keller noch angeschlossen und fest gekettet.
Am meisten tut es mir um mein Canyon Rockzone 6.0 weh. Habe es mir damals vom Azubi Lohn gekauft 
Das einzige was an dem Canyon besonders war, sind die Reifen. Hab mir damals die fetten Maxxis Hookworm montiert. Sind leider auf dem Bild noch nicht drauf gewesen, das Bild ist etwas älter.




Das andere war ein Haibike attack von 2008, bin mir nicht ganz sicher, naja...

Die Fahrräder wurden in 74613 Öhringen gestohlen. 
Vielleicht kann der eine oder andere die Augen aufhalten.....

Hab jetzt erst mal kein Fahrrad mehr. Weiß nicht wie ich die Teile noch sicher unterbringen soll. Zum Glück war das Canyon versichert.


----------



## Silas99 (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich werde meine Augen offen halten.

Ich persönlich habe mein Santa Cruz V10 (2015) und mein Giant Glory Advanced 1 (2013) immer in meiner Wohnung stehen oder wenn ich grade schrauben muss in der Garage. So wurden sie noch nie geklaut.   

Aber wie gesagt ich halte meine Augen offen und hoffentlich werden wir fündig


----------



## airgrabber (22. November 2015)

Hallo,
Mir wurde heute mein Votec VD Elite aus einer abgeschlossenen Tiefgaragenbox gestohlen.
Das Besondere an dem Rad ist, dass es ein Testrad war. Zu erkennen am einfachen, runden Sitzrohr im Breich des Dämpfers. Die späteren Serienrahmen hatten ein verstärktes, breiteres Sitzrohr. Falls es irgendwo gesehen wird, wäre ich über eine Info sehr dankbar.


----------



## xalex (18. Dezember 2015)

Das Cube meiner Frau wurde heute tagsüber in Esslingen am Bahnhof gestohlen, angeschlossen. Bastarde, elendige...

Das Rad ist ziemlich auffällig, da eine uralte rote JudySl drangeschraubt ist, habe ich schon viele jahre nicht mehr gesehen. Zusätzlich ist so ein komischer silberner geschwungener Gepäckträger dran, zusammengesteckt mit schwarzen Muffen, sieht man auch nicht alle Tage. 
Vielleicht fällt es ja jemand auf.


----------



## su biondu (24. Dezember 2015)

Hello friends, 
ich bin nicht wirklich ein reger Forum-Leser und mit meinen Beiträgen ists auch nicht so weit her!
Doch nun nehme ich die Gelegenheit wahr, euch um eure vielleicht hilfreiche Unterstützung zu bitten, denn mir wurde am hellichten 22.12.2015 mein schwarz eloxiertes, knapp 1,5 Jahre altes und extra abgeschlossenes Liteville 301 aus einem abgeschlossenen Daimler Fahrradkäfig in Stuttgart Untertürkheim gestohlen.
Klar, hier schreiben viele Leute, dass ihnen das Bike geklaut wurde, alle in der Hoffnung, irgendeinen Hinweis zu bekommen. 
Deshalb tu ich das auch, denn klar ist auch, dass das Rädle rrrrichtig viel Geld kostete, der Diebstahl den ziemlich emotionalen Schaden, bestohlen worden zu sein, in mir angerichtet hat.
Daher bitte ich euch um eure Mithilfe/Aufmerksamkeit:
LV 301, MK11, Größe L, Rahmennummer XXXX19486(will sie hier nicht komplett nennen), *Voll* *XT*- (2x10) und *Syntace*-Ausstattung (MF2,50mm, Vector rise 20, W35MX 27,5/26'') Rock Shox Pike 27,5'', stealth reverb 150mm (Release-Knöpfle links) und insgesamt an dem Tag ziemlich schlammschmutzig.
Eine Besonderheit, ggf. sogar Unikat, ist das Logo auf der Gabel: anstelle der Rock Shox Aufkleber klebt da in gleicher Schrifttype 

, der Pike-Aufkleber oben auf der unteren Gabelbrücke, und die beiden seitlichen rot/schwarzen Rock Shox-Aufkleber sind auch weg. 
Vielleicht sticht euch ja irgend eine Komponente oder gar das ganze Bike in irgendeinem Internet-Forum oder sonstwo ins Gedächtnis, und habt ab dann nichts anderes (nicht mal die besinnlichen Feiertage) mehr im Sinn, als eure Erkenntnisse hier zu posten.

So long, ich versuche, mich nicht zu grämen, verachte den Dieb (w/m), und sollte (w/m) das hier gelesen haben, wünsche ich (w/m), dass (w/m) das Bike bei nächster Gelegenheit quer im Hals - oder besser noch gegenüber - stecken bleibt!
Schöne Grüssle vom

 aus Stuttgart


----------



## muddymartin (10. Mai 2016)

Mir wurde heute am hellichten Tage mein Bike aus meiner Garage in Ditzingen gestohlen. Nachbarn haben die beiden Diebe gesehen und Alarm geschlagen, diese konnten aber samt Rad türmen. Zudem wurde zur gleichen Zeit ein verdächtiges Fahrzeug mit Berliner Kennzeichen gesichtet, das auffällig durchs Wohngebiet schlich... Könnte schreien

Radon Slide 130 29er Baujahr 2014 Rahmengröße 20 Zoll
Komplette XT-Gruppe, 
Abweichend zur Serienausstattung:
- kürzerer Syntace Vorbau 80mm
- Laufräder mit WTB KOM23 Felgen und Hope Pro2 Naben
- weißer Spezialized Avatar Sattel
- weiße Ergon Griffe
- weißer Flaschenhalter mit Pumpenhalterung
- Reifen Continental Mountainking II 2.4
- Mit altem Schlauch umwickelte rechte Kettenstrebe
- Shimano PD-MX80 Saint Pedale

Bitte Augen offen halten, Danke


----------



## Deleted 61187 (1. Juni 2016)

*Auffällig gute Räder am Gerber und Spielplatz Jugendhaus West.*

Mir sind gestern und heute bei den "Bierfreunden" am Jugendhaus West (gegen 20:00) und am Gerber (gegen 12:30) 2 recht langhubige Fullys aufgefallen, die eher nicht so zur dortigen Szene passen würden. Gestern eins mit auffälligen gelben Felgen, heute ein Santa Cruz.

Vielleicht warens aber auch Biker in normalen Klamotten, die einfach nur auf der Parkbank trinken und Ihre Fullys im Alltag fahren.


----------



## Dtler (1. Juni 2016)

Jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt. Mein Cube LTD SL blackline 27,5 Reifen und 18ner Rahmen wurde in Schwäbisch Hall gestohlen.

Im Zeitraum zwischen dem 11.05.16 - 13.05.2016 wurde mein Kellerabteil (angenehmes Mehrfamilienhaus) aufgebrochen und mein dort abgestelltes CUBE Ltd SL Blackline gestohlen 

Besonders auffällig sind die nachträglich angebrachten blauen Ergongriffe, die weiße Foxgabel, der farblich passende Cube Trinkflaschenhalter und die Shimano SPD PD Pedale.

Marke: Cube
Typ: LTD SL 27,5 aus 2014
Rahmen: 18 Zoll
Reifen: Nobby Nic Evolution Snake Skin von 2015
Rahmennummer: endet mit HS0913M
Tacho: Sigma Funktacho BC 12.12

Versicherung hatte ich natürlich nicht. Echt sehr ärgerlich, wenn man sein Rad nicht mal mehr im Kellerabteil abstellen kann.

Falls es gefunden/entdeckt wird gibt es natürlich einen Finderlohn!

viele Grüße
Dtler


----------



## presidente (1. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich muss mich jetzt leider auch hier in dieses Thema einreihen.
Am Donnerstag wurde mir leider mein Bike in Ulm am Kuhberg gestohlen:



 
Das ist leider ein älteres Bild. Inzwischen hat es Kojak Reifen und einen KCNC Lenker.
Zum Zeitpunkt des Diebstahls war auch die Federgabel mittels Kabelbinder abgesenkt um verschiedene Einbauhöhen für einen geplanten Starrgabelumbau auszutesten.
Falls irgenjemand das Fahrrad oder Teile davon, vor Allem den Rahmen (Zonenschein Pyrrhon Rohloff) oder die Bremsen (The Cleg DH, mit roten Bremsleitungen) sieht, wäre es super wenn sie oder er mir Bescheid geben würde.

Ich sage einfach mal schon Danke im Voraus fürs Augen offen halten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cojack (6. November 2016)

Hallo Liebe Leute...

Gestern Nacht ist mir mein Rad gestohlen worden.
Es war am Waiblingen Bahnhof angeschlossen.
Tatzeitpunkt war zwischen 17:30 und 0:00 Uhr am 05.11.2016

Das Rad ist ein Portus Cycles Reiserad in weißgrün.

Rahmennummer: PC0018SN
Farbe: Weißgrün
Schaltung: Alfine 11
Bremse vorn: Avid BB7
Bremse hinten: TRP Spyre
Antrieb: Gates GTX
Reifen: Schwalbe Mondial
Sattel: SQlab
Steuersatz: Acros
Sattelstütze: Acros
Schutzblech vorn: wingee
Schutzblech hinten: SKS blumels
Beleuchtungsanlage: SON
Gepäckträger: Tubus

Besonders Merkmal ist die Delle im Unterrohr, die leichten Rost angesetzt hat und mittlerweile einreißt.

Für jeden Hinweis bin ich sehr Dankbar! Bei wieder beschaffung werde ich mich natürlich erkenntlich zeigen 

Vielen Dank schonmal ! !


----------



## raceboarder42 (7. November 2016)

Seit einigen Jahren bin ich hier stiller Mitleser und nun hat es mich leider auch erwischt. Am 03.11. wurde mir in Winnenden mein Cube Stereo 160 HPA Race 27.5 (Rahmenhöhe 22") vom Firmen-Fahrradständer geklaut.
Montiert waren schwarze Ergon GE1-Griffe, Shimano Saint Flat Pedale und eine Rockshox Reverb 170mm.
Der Shifter war links oben montiert und hatte auf der oberen Seite der Druckknopfes ein paar Schrammen.
Ausserdem war noch ein bikes 'n boards Flaschenhalter dran. Wenn jemand mir mit Hinweisen helfen kann wäre ich mehr als dankbar.
Nach Hinweisen meiner Kollegen könnte eine weißer Transporter (VW o.ä.) mit komplett geschlossenem Kasten
(also ohne hintere Seitenfenster) beteiligt gewesen sein.
Da die Rahmenhöhe ja nicht sooo häufig ist und falls das Rad noch nicht ausgeschlachtet ist hoffe ich, dass evtl. jemandem auffällt.

Allen anderen Leidensgenossen wünsche ich viel Glück!


----------



## dilberteng (26. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

leider hat es uns am Wochenende auch erwischt. Im Vergleich zu den anderen Fällen weiter oben war es bei uns kein Haus- oder Garageneinbruch, sowie auch kein besonderer Wert, aber trotzdem sehr ärgerlich.

Tatort: Ulm, Schillerstrasse, an der Passage über die Bahnlinien, MTB war dort gut angeschlossen

Tatzeit: zwischen 15:00 am 24.06 und 18:00 am 25.06, wahrscheinlich nachts.

Gestohlen wurde: Cube Access WLS in weiß in 15", Modell 2011. Ich habe das Fahrrad selbst aufgebaut.

Gabel: Suntour Duro D 130mm schwarz
Räder: hinten XT 6-Loch Nabe mit Alex Felge, vorne XT 6-Loch, Felge fällt mir gerade nicht ein. Reifen sind Continental Mountaib King 2,4 mit Schläuchen
Schaltung: Deore Umwerfer und Schaltwerk, XT Kette und Kassette, glaube LX Schaltgriffe, Deore Kurbel, alles 9-fach.
Bremsen: vorne Magura Louise 2011 180mm, hinten Magura Louise FR 2007? mit 160?mm Scheibe

Truvativ Vorbau weiß, weißer No-Name Lenker zerkratzt (steht "my little B" drauf), weisse Griffe, Truvativ schwarze Sattelstütze, Sattel Selle Gel irgendwas in schwarz, goldener Steuersatz semiintegriert, goldene Sattelklemmung, weisse DMR Pedale.

Das Fahrrad hat zwar nur einen Zeitwert von etwa 500 Euro gehabt (wahrscheinlich eher weniger), es ist mehr der ideele Wert der für meine Freundin wichtig ist. Das Fahrrad hat sie von mir zu Weihnachten bekommen, in einer Zeit als wir beide noch Studenten waren und demententsprechend knapp bei Kasse, und ich in nächtlicher Arbeit das Fahrrad aufgebaut habe.

Zwar machen wir uns keine grossen Hoffnungen, vielleicht haben wir doch etwas Glück und jemand sieht das Fahrrad.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Beste Grüße,

Alex


----------



## mick_1978! (12. Mai 2018)

Die Kleinanzeige erscheint mir sehr suspekt....


----------



## doc2903 (18. Mai 2018)

Hi mick_78, das ist meins!!!!!! Hast du noch mehr als diesen Screenshot?
Edith sagt:
Bike ist wieder da!!!! Der Schwarm hat funktioniert!


----------



## frechehex (23. Mai 2018)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Die Kleinanzeige erscheint mir sehr suspekt....



@mick_1978! 
da hast Du aber mal recht! Da stimmt definitive was nicht ;-)
Wie war's wenn Du damit zur Polizei gehst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doc2903 (23. Mai 2018)

Nochmal für alle: Das Bike ist wieder da!


----------



## damage0099 (23. Mai 2018)

doc2903 schrieb:


> Nochmal für alle: Das Bike ist wieder da!


Hast ein paar mehr Infos?
Wie hast es wieder bekommen?
Polizei eingeschaltet?


----------



## doc2903 (23. Mai 2018)

Läuft gerade alles noch, am Freitag hab ich einen Termin bei der Polizei. Wenn das rum ist, dann mach ich es gerne öffentlich


----------



## doc2903 (25. Mai 2018)

So für alle interessierten, ohne zu große Details, aber zum nachvollziehen

1. Mtb news Nutzer meldet komische Kleinanzeige mit Screenshot 
2. Anzeige war weg, aber Bilder noch in google verfügbar
3. eigene Kleinanzeige erstellt mit dem google Foto plus Hinweis „gestohlen“
4. Käufer meldet sich bei mir und gibt mir die eBay Daten vom Verkäufer 
5. über seine anderen anzeigen in Kontakt gekommen 
6. Konfrontiert und bike wiedergeholt


----------



## damage0099 (26. Mai 2018)

doc2903 schrieb:


> So für alle interessierten, ohne zu große Details, aber zum nachvollziehen
> 
> 1. Mtb news Nutzer meldet komische Kleinanzeige mit Screenshot
> 2. Anzeige war weg, aber Bilder noch in google verfügbar
> ...


Hi,

vielen Dank für die Info!

Clever und gut gemacht!


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (29. April 2019)

Hier mal ein Aufruf, ist zwar kein MTB, wurde aber bei meinem Händler aus dem Laden geklaut:

Typ müsste so wischen 20-30 Jahre alt sein. Mitesser im Gesicht. Größe so um die 165-175 ca.


----------



## phaenomenon (24. September 2019)

Ja leck mich fett. Bin grad durch Zufall auf diesen Fred hier gestoßen und bin geschockt wieviele Bikes gestohlen werden. Das nimmt ja schier kein Ende, unglaublich!!! und ich dachte so etwas passiert nur 2-3 und 1000km von mir entfernt. Und fast alles was ich hier las war im Raum Stuttgart (also da wo ich auch wohne). Nun mache ich mir da echt Sorgen und würde gerne in die Runde fragen:

waren das in den meisten Fällen Diebstähle von Fahrrädern, die in der Öffentlichkeit angekettet waren? Ich habe mir bewußt keine Kette oder Schloss gekauft, weil ich weiß dass alles zu knacken ist. Diese Diebstahlvorrichtungen haben ja eher den Effekt der Abschreckung. Wenn einer das passende Werkzeug hat, kriegt er alles auf. Und ich will auch nicht mit einem 13kg schweren Schloss in meinem Rucksack unterwegs sein. Ich lass mal Bike daher nie unbeabsichtigt, es ist immer brav neben mir selbst wenn ich im Biergarten sitze. Ich nehm's mit rein und stell's direkt neben mir ab, mir scheißegal was der Betreiber sagt. Notfalls such ich mir 'nen andren Biergarten. Hauptsache ich hab das BIke ständig im Auge und in greifbarer Nähe.

Aber was man hier so liest, ist ja echt erschreckend!! wooohaaaa!!!

habe hier erstmals von dieser Fahrrad-Codierung gelesen. Macht es denn nun Sinn so eine Fahrradcodierung bei einem zertifizierten Händler durchführen zu lassen oder bringt das auch keine Vorteile sondern eher Nachteile wie hier jemand berichtet hatte (wegen Versicherung) ? Was genau machen die bei solch einer Codierung. Wird der Code irgendwie fix auf den Rahmen eingraviert, tätowiert, branding, wie zum Geier soll das für immer auf's Fahrrad? Wenn die nur 'nen Aufkleber hin machen, darauf geschissen. Das könnte der Dieb doch ratzfatz wegmachen, rückstandslos! auf welche Position des Rades wird so eine Codierung durchgeführt? Das muss ja was bekanntes sein, denn die geschulten Polizisten müssten bei einer Überprüfung wissen wonach sie zu suchen haben.

Was denkt ihr, lohnt sich so eine Fahrradcodierung oder sollte man lieber in eine Versicherung investieren? Ab welchen Fahrradwert lohnt sich eine Versicherung eurer Meinung nach ?

EDIT: Die Frage bzgl. Vor-/Nachteile einer Fahrradkodierung konnte ich bereits durch Eigenrecherche selbst klären (KLICK). Muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ob das Sinn oder Unsinn macht. Frage bzgl. Versicherung würde aber noch im Raum stehen, bin gespannt über eure Erfahrungen und Meinungen.


----------



## matzems (25. September 2019)

Mein Tip: Bügelschloss. Dafür braucht man schon eine kleine Flex, und die haben Show meisten hobby Diebe nicht bzw. schreckt im öffentlichen Raum auch viele ab da viel Krach und Aufmerksamkeit. In meiner Garage ist mein Rad sich nachts via Bügelschloss an einen 3m langes metallgestell angeschlossen. Wer mein Rad haben will muss es sich schon"verdienen". So einfach mach ich es keinem. Codierung... wenn das Rad in polen auf dem markt landet nützt das nix. Für den Alltag um es den ganzen traf irgendwo im der city zu lassen habe ich noch ein altes 20 Jahre altes (aber gutes) cannondale fully mit 0€ restwert.


----------



## Deleted 61187 (29. September 2019)

mein Tipp: Hausrat mit Bikeversicherung zum Neupreis. Wenn mein Enduro von 2012 geklaut wird, bekomme ich von der Versicherung den Neuwert erstattet und kann mir einfach (+800€ Differenz zum aktuellen Modell) ein Neues von 2019 kaufen.


----------



## mttam (3. November 2019)

Doppelter Fahrraddiebstahl in Stuttgart Süd, Nähe Südheimer Platz. 
Gestohlen wurden in der Nacht vom 2. auf den 3.11.19 

Trek Remedy 8, Baujahr 2011, Grösse M, 26 Zoll. Ausstattung XT 10-fach, RockShox Lyrik, Hope Naben, Reifen Schwalbe Hans Dampf. Im Gegensatz zum Bild mit KS Dropper Stütze und Deore an Stelle der Hope Bremsen, Laufräder nicht mit ZTR FLow sondern SUN bzw Mavic Felgen. 
Cube "Aim pro", Farbschema blau-orange, 27,5 Zoll





Bei Hinweisen die zur Wiederbeschaffung der Räder führen gibt es eine Belohnung von 100€.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

